# The I don't understand what driveler is driveler.



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2010)

somebody want to explain? I'm lost before I start reading the threads.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> somebody want to explain? I'm lost before I start reading the threads.



You're lost.  Great you will fit right in.  Just jump in the water is fine, a little cold lately, but if it all makes sense it belongs somewhere else.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry String, can't start a new driveler until the current driveler expires at 1000 posts.   This can be reopened once that is met.   Maybe by that time it'll all make perfect sense to you.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 30, 2010)

OK...open for business!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...open for business!



put the smiley face on it,out there to the left,in that column,you know


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

you did it whilst I was posting,That boneboy is fast


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah Yeah....just sometimes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup.



Mhmmm.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 30, 2010)

nice avatar Quack


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

What's for breakfast in the morning?


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's for breakfast in the morning?


Country ham, biscuits, eggs, hash browns


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> nice avatar Quack



he's had much nicer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> nice avatar Quack



Not as cute as yours!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's for breakfast in the morning?





The usual, 2 Budlights on the way home, shower and stay up half the morning peeing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> he's had much nicer



Shhhhhh!!  Those were some fun times!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't intend to be up in time for breakfast. If I get to sleep tonight, I plan to stay there at least till noon.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Quack. That's my mini me- except he has hair


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I don't intend to be up in time for breakfast. If I get to sleep tonight, I plan to stay there at least till noon.



NOON?????????? My son will be up NLT 5:30 in the morning. I would pay to sleep to just 8!


----------



## Suthrnbuckhunter (Dec 30, 2010)

..ima eat me some Hannahatchee sausage and flax meal pancakes in the morn with carrys sugar free maple surup....YUM YUM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I don't intend to be up in time for breakfast. If I get to sleep tonight, I plan to stay there at least till noon.


 
It takes something like anesthesia to keep me out that long. Even when I've been on the prescription knockout drugs I'm up at 6:30 at the latest. It's this dang internal alarm clock I have, a curse passed down from somewhere in my lineage I'm sure....

Now, about that ham, eggs and hashbrowns. Where and what time?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 30, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> NOON?????????? My son will be up NLT 5:30 in the morning. I would pay to sleep to just 8!



One of the few joys of having teenagers. If I sleep till noon, I will still be up before Mini Me.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It takes something like anesthesia to keep me out that long. Even when I've been on the prescription knockout drugs I'm up at 6:30 at the latest. It's this dang internal alarm clock I have, a curse passed down from somewhere in my lineage I'm sure....:



I'm usually up around 8. But Jennifer decided to share her cold with me so I hope to go to sleep and be able to stay asleep for a while.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> One of the few joys of having teenagers. If I sleep till noon, I will still be up before Mini Me.



 hush


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It takes something like anesthesia to keep me out that long. Even when I've been on the prescription knockout drugs I'm up at 6:30 at the latest. It's this dang internal alarm clock I have, a curse passed down from somewhere in my lineage I'm sure....
> 
> Now, about that ham, eggs and hashbrowns. Where and what time?




Yo kin folks were slaves?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 30, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> hush



I said "one of the few joys." I have to take what I can get. Teenage girls tend to wreck cars, go out with boys, and other horrible things that cause gray hair.   I have to enjoy the few benefits I have.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 30, 2010)

Now, about that ham, eggs and hashbrowns. Where and what time? 


Like I said..........5:30


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I said "one of the few joys." I have to take what I can get. Teenage girls tend to wreck cars, go out with boys, and other horrible things that cause gray hair.   I have to enjoy the few benefits I have.



My daughter will be five next month. I don't know what I will do in 10 years


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 30, 2010)

Im having a nice, ice cold, PBR in the can.  Sho is good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo kin folks were slaves?


 
Maybe, what of it?



Crooked Stick said:


> Now, about that ham, eggs and hashbrowns. Where and what time?
> 
> 
> Like I said..........5:30


 
Ok, now where?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 30, 2010)

-Waffle House


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo kin folks were slaves?



you kilt anymore ducks?


i got me a duckie ID book and once i figure out how to read imma burn that puppy up so the law man dont burn me up on the hunt.

being new to this sport i cant wait to see how many things can go wrong. expesically around ice cold water.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe, what of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now where?



my kitchen!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 30, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> My daughter will be five next month. I don't know what I will do in 10 years



You'll do lots of prayin'! I have an 18 year old (almost 19) and a 16 year old. I spend lots of time prayin' and dreadin' the phone ringin'.

But they're also lots of fun. They still like for me to go places with them (as long as none of their friends are around).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

slip said:


> being new to this sport i cant wait to see how many things can go wrong. expesically around ice cold water.


 
OH!!! You have no idea!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 30, 2010)

slip said:


> being new to this sport i cant wait to see how many things can go wrong. expesically around ice cold water.



You'll have to ask Bubba what happens when you have your phone on you and step in a beaver run. Phones don't like ice water very much.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 30, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> My daughter will be five next month. I don't know what I will do in 10 years



    Just wait...my daughter turns 21 next Monday.      She's already got her day planned out.   Wings and beer at Taco Mac for lunch,  Giant Margarita with Mexican for dinner.   I'm designated driver.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You'll do lots of prayin'! I have an 18 year old (almost 19) and a 16 year old. I spend lots of time prayin' and dreadin' the phone ringin'.
> 
> But they're also lots of fun. They still like for me to go places with them (as long as none of their friends are around).



I already do. I pray that I don't shoot someone!

Good night drivelers. 5:30 gonna come quick


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> My daughter will be five next month. I don't know what I will do in 10 years



My oldest will be 15 in Feb.this is what I'm going thru now.
She got the good looks from me,it's a curse I tell ya.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My oldest will be 15 in Feb.this is what I'm going thru now.
> She got the good looks from me,it's a curse I tell ya.



Mini me is 16. Bubba cleans his guns every time a boy comes over. He has the cleanest guns around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My oldest will be 15 in Feb.this is what I'm going thru now.
> She got the good looks from me,it's a curse I tell ya.


 
I see the resemblance. I think it's the right eyebrow maybe..


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 30, 2010)

Time to take my drugs and go to bed. Have a good night all.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 30, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> My daughter will be five next month. I don't know what I will do in 10 years



Careful... little girls turn evil between the ages of 10 and 14


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Time to take my drugs and go to bed. Have a good night all.


 
Night Helen. I hope you get to feelin better real quick.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Careful... little girls turn evil between the ages of 10 and 14



once a month,it gets real bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

slip said:


> you kilt anymore ducks?
> 
> 
> i got me a duckie ID book and once i figure out how to read imma burn that puppy up so the law man dont burn me up on the hunt.
> ...




90% of duck id is "wing beat", let me know if I can help.

Still laying the smack down!!





Jeff Raines said:


> My oldest will be 15 in Feb.this is what I'm going thru now.
> She got the good looks from me,it's a curse I tell ya.






Er uhm, Jeff ??  You sure she's yours??


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, Jeff ??  You sure she's yours??


The wife insists that she is,I mean,if I could prove that she fooled around,well that would give me license too


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> let me know if I can help.



cool, ill call you if i need ticket or bail money.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> The wife insists that she is,I mean,if I could prove that she fooled around,well that would give me license too



she don't look NUTTIN like you!  


Skipping breakfast in the morning ... gotta get out early and hit the sales!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Dadgum, this one took off in a hurry!
Tied a few dozen jigs, watched the mighty Volunteers find a way to lose again in Mad hatter fashion, and now Bubbette has turned on the stoopid food channel again. I'm going to bed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My oldest will be 15 in Feb.this is what I'm going thru now.
> She got the good looks from me,it's a curse I tell ya.



That can't be your daughter. You aren't in the background of the picture!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 30, 2010)

Sleep tight Bama... don't let the BedPossums bite


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That can't be your daughter. You aren't in the background of the picture!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That can't be your daughter. You aren't in the background of the picture!



Wonder if shes coming to WAR IV?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 30, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


>



Well hello there my sweet lil Ms. TagBabe.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there my sweet lil Ms. TagBabe.



Hey Matty!  How you is??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 30, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Matty!  How you is??



I is good.  Long time no see....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I is good.  Long time no see....



Football season and hunt test season is over for now ... I got a little more spare time on my hands these days!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2010)

choosy Mothers, which shotgun for home defense, 20 yr old daughters, what's for breakfast, crosseyed cats, 1 degree temps, snow in Truth or Consequences, how to cook blackeyed peas....Woody's, you gotta love it!!!! 

Good night Y'all


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!



Girlfriend!!  Love the new avi ... but what's that tree growing outta your head???


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 30, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Girlfriend!!  Love the new avi ... but what's that tree growing outta your head???



   That's my Chrixmas 'do!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> she don't look NUTTIN like you!



Thank God....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!



Bonjour  

and good evening to yall


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's my Chrixmas 'do!



Sweet!    It come with a partridge up in there??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That can't be your daughter. You aren't in the background of the picture!



I try not to be too restrictive,it's a thin wire to walk.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That can't be your daughter. You aren't in the background of the picture!





Jeff Raines said:


> I try not to be too restrictive,it's a thin wire to walk.



And plus ... if that shotgun were to accidentally go off, it'd look a lot better if you didn't hit him in the back!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 30, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour
> 
> and good evening to yall



Bonjour! 



Tag-a-long said:


> Sweet!    It come with a partridge up in there??



Sometimes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey LOOK!!! It's that Eskimo chick again..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That can't be your daughter. You aren't in the background of the picture!






Jeff C. said:


> choosy Mothers, which shotgun for home defense, 20 yr old daughters, what's for breakfast, crosseyed cats, 1 degree temps, snow in Truth or Consequences, how to cook blackeyed peas....Woody's, you gotta love it!!!!
> 
> Good night Y'all


No other place like it!!........Night Jeff!!



OutFishHim said:


> Hi!


Hello Stranger!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour
> 
> and good evening to yall


Bonjour!!


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2010)

Evenin' Ya'll!











Night  Ya'll!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

quittin time


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey LOOK!!! It's that Eskimo chick again..



Hey GSSF!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey GSSF!


 
Haieyyyyy..

I'm thinkin of changin my screen name to Tommy Bahama. What do you think??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey GirlieSpainishSouthFloridian!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Stranger!!



Hey You! 


Jeff Raines said:


> quittin time



See ya behind the scenes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 
Watch it Aussie...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bonjour!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it Aussie...



Lucky Guess


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haieyyyyy..
> 
> I'm thinkin of changin my screen name to Tommy Bahama. What do you think??



I'll let you know after the evaluation is complete.  



threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Not quite.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it Aussie...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lucky Guess


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll let you know after the evaluation is complete.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5641907&postcount=1002


Law of averages??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5641907&postcount=1002
> 
> 
> Law of averages??



Poor Boneboy, He is  in charge of the drivels since the S&S forum went the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 30, 2010)

Yep, he needs something to do with all that time he used to spend driving around buying/selling/trading.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Poor Boneboy, He is in charge of the drivels since the S&S forum went the way of the dodo bird.


 
What would you know about Dodo Birds? The Island of Mauritius is a long way from Aussieville.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> Yep, he needs something to do with all that time he used to spend driving around buying/selling/trading.


 He doesn't drive anywhere, the sellers come to him because it is a well known fact that Bob pays top dollar for everything, and an even better known fact that he doesn't sell anything once he has his sticky little fingers on it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2010)

Good night folks!!..........Got to get up early in the morning to go shopping with Tag!!.................Local gun store is having a at cost sale in the AM!!..........Hopefully we can get there in time to get the one she has had her eye on!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What would you know about Dodo Birds? The Island of Mauritius is a long way from Aussieville.



They taste good on the Barbie


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night folks!!..........Got to get up early in the morning to go shopping with Tag!!.................Local gun store is having a at cost sale in the AM!!



Night Mitch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They taste good on the Barbie


 
Is that the girl in Quacks avatar??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That can't be your daughter. You aren't in the background of the picture!





Heyyyyyy POOKIE, your avatar eyes look like Jared done neeked up behind ya and gave ya two thumbs up!!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the girl in Quacks avatar??



Hello Line.  Excuse me while I dance on you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They taste good on the Barbie





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the girl in Quacks avatar??





HandgunHTR said:


> Hello Line.  Excuse me while I dance on you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> Hello Line. Excuse me while I dance on you.


 
You gettin fresh with me Mike?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gettin fresh with me Mike?





He HAS been eating ALOT of oysters lately . . .


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gettin fresh with me Mike?



You wish.  Perv.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He HAS been eating ALOT of oysters lately . . .


 
As long as he didn't chase em' with green m&m's I think I'm safe..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> You wish. Perv.


 
Pervasive? Yes, I have been considered that at times.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pervasive? Yes, I have been considered that at times.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He HAS been eating ALOT of oysters lately . . .



Quack, can we swap avatars?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quack, can we swap avatars?





NO, but we can swap wives . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NO, but we can swap wives . . .


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

Swappin wives?...I got home just in time


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Swappin wives?...I got home just in time


 
I thought you were off huntin for Confederate gold with a qbeam and a metal detector...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pm sent



She said y'all come on















.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you were off huntin for Confederate gold with a qbeam and a metal detector...



It's night vision,and the rangers at kennesaw mountain have them too


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

G'mornin boyzzz!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> G'mornin boyzzz!!



Any other time you'd be dead on,but today I worked from noon to midnight.
I'm gonna try to wake up early run the beagles in the morn.
So it's G'night for me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pm sent




See ya Saturday at noon!!





Keebs said:


> G'mornin boyzzz!!






KEEBS!!!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

this morning is the last morning of deer season (in the northern zone anyway)



thats depressing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> G'mornin boyzzz!!


 


Jeff Raines said:


> Any other time you'd be dead on,but today I worked from noon to midnight.
> I'm gonna try to wake up early run the beagles in the morn.
> So it's G'night for me


 
Buncha' quitters....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2010)

Dang at this rate this one will be toast by the end of the year.

morning early risers.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornin



coffee will help.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee will help.



Amen. Gonna fire up the Keurig (my Christmas present from Fishbait). I'm thinking French Vanilla. 

Got a little cleaning and a few chores to do then I'm headed to da woods.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornin





gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee will help.



Mornin,eat a little breakfast and round up the dogs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got bread coming out of the oven in about 10 mins.  Then breakfast and going to hunt one last time this year.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got bread coming out of the oven in about 10 mins.



Sounds better than the bowl of great value toasted rice cereal I just had.
But all that sugar I had to add helps


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Sounds better than the bowl of great value toasted rice cereal I just had.
> But all that sugar I had to add helps


 
Does that mean you are extra sweet this morning???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Got a little cleaning and a few chores to do then I'm headed to da woods.


 
Go get 'em!  

Some of us are workin stiffz today, ugh! Maybe, just maybe... out at 3 ???


Hey boss, are ya lookin?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2010)

Just back from the clearance sale ...  got my new shotgun!    Now I think it's time for a NAP!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2010)

Mornin'......workin today


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2010)

Got the coffee and just waiting on the floor guys to arrive. Time to move two rooms of furniture back into one room again.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 31, 2010)

breakfast was great and Mini Me slept til 7:30!!!!!!! Gonna be a good day!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Got the coffee and just waiting on the floor guys to arrive. Time to move two rooms of furniture back into one room again.



Got the coffee and waiting on jmfauver to arrive!

Dang computers. Need to make a boat anchor out of it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> Got the coffee and waiting on jmfauver to arrive!
> 
> Dang computers. Need to make a boat anchor out of it!



Mike is da man when it comes to fixing puter thingies.  Good luck and hope it's a simple fix!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, wonder what's better. Being rich, or being a good shot.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 31, 2010)

Good Morning Crew.  Got things to see and people to do...  Ah  got errands to run today, Catch ya'll later...


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, wonder what's better. Being rich, or being a good shot.


 
Wow, What a heavy!

If you're rich & ain't wortha nickel with a firearm, you could be a real 'loser' after the thief comes to town,  but...

a good shot'll keep what goods ya have!   


Please put a halt on such serious thoughts though, I don't want to overwork the brain on New Years Eve


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2010)

_My_ brain's off today!

Hey,awl yawl! Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> _My_ brain's off today!
> 
> Hey,awl yawl! Happy New Year's Eve!


 The same to you my frwiend!!

My "get up & go" *got up & left* without me!  At least I have a few more days to give it a try!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The same to you my frwiend!!
> 
> My "get up & go" *got up & left* without me!  At least I have a few more days to give it a try!



Hey,Miss Keebs! Hope yer feelin' mo' bettah?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2010)

Headed to da Chicken sammich bowl to work

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Hey,Miss Keebs! Hope yer feelin' mo' bettah?


Hey Dave, not really, but it sure does my heart good see you back around!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Headed to da Chicken sammich bowl to work
> 
> Happy New Year!!!


Happy New Year to you too Chief!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> Got the coffee and waiting on jmfauver to arrive!
> 
> Dang computers. Need to make a boat anchor out of it!



Tell him to honk the horn loud as he passes Hwy 11 and wave.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2010)

'Bout time for me to get offa here - the lunch rush starts soon,and us dial-up dinosaurs can't handle it.

Picture,if you will - a very large litter of hongry puppies at th' feed bowl.I'm th' lil' runt,trine ta get close enuff fer jes' one Kibble!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> 'Bout time for me to get offa here - the lunch rush starts soon,and us dial-up dinosaurs can't handle it.
> 
> Picture,if you will - a very large litter of hongry puppies at th' feed bowl.I'm th' lil' runt,trine ta get close enuff fer jes' one Kibble!


 I'll always save a nugget or two for you, my friend!


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 31, 2010)

what


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> what


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Wow, What a heavy!
> 
> If you're rich & ain't wortha nickel with a firearm, you could be a real 'loser' after the thief comes to town,  but...
> 
> ...


Good to see you chime in on a real thought. Yep i guess it has dual meanings.  Them heavy thoughts can be just the tip of the ice berg as to what's going on. Good ones to ponder, kinda stur the bed of rattlers an fire ants. Man said, "examine yourself", open up them bricks lets see what's really inside.Then the angel said "come and see".


----------



## mikel (Dec 31, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEARs................eve!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

mikel said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARs................eve!!!



Is it too early to start "bringing in the new year"???


----------



## Mud Minnow (Dec 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Is it too early to start "bringing in the new year"???



NEVER!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> NEVER!!


 I LIKE the way you think................ hhhhmm, spiked egg nog or spiked Wassail............ decisions decisions..............


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good to see you chime in on a real thought. Yep i guess it has dual meanings.  Them heavy thoughts can be just the tip of the ice berg as to what's going on. Good ones to ponder, kinda stur the bed of rattlers an fire ants. Man said, "examine yourself", open up them bricks lets see what's really inside.Then the angel said "come and see".


 
A 'lil stirr'n is good for the soul. 




Happy New Year folks,
enjoy your friends and family and please be safe.



~Walter


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

I want a bottle of whatsoever Trapdaddys been a pullin off of  

Back to chores


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Happy New Year folks,
> enjoy your friends and family and please be safe.
> 
> 
> ...



 To you & yours as well!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I want a bottle of whatsoever Trapdaddys been a pullin off of
> 
> Back to chores


 I don't know if we could handle a "deep thinking" hankus!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Dec 31, 2010)

spiked egg nogg is good, as long as you don't get sick on it, nothing like getting sick off of egg nogg. I need something I can drink a lot of and not get sick.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> spiked egg nogg is good, as long as you don't get sick on it, nothing like getting sick off of egg nogg. I need something I can drink a lot of and not get sick.


Then you couldn't handle my baby sis's concoction............. it's *strrroonnngggg* but good, I add a little cinnannaannmin to the top..........  good thing she only gives me a quart jar every year!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Dec 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Then you couldn't handle my baby sis's concoction............. it's *strrroonnngggg* but good, I add a little cinnannaannmin to the top..........  good thing she only gives me a quart jar every year!



You're probably right, last year I tried some E. Williams pre mixed nogg, well, lets just say... yeah, I tried.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> You're probably right, last year I tried some E. Williams pre mixed nogg, well, lets just say... yeah, I tried.


I don't think I've ever tried any pre mixed.......... just plain egg nog is good to me and I don't know what all sis puts in her's, but I must say, a little goes a loooonngg way!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

Welp,.... Bout time ta head back to da swaaaaamp. Wishin' ya was a going too there Keebs. Sompin gotta wake the quiet place up an get them a moving. Real warm day today. Could get a trophy cottonmouth on the way in. That'd be kool. Send ol' bamer another hide fo his knife.
 Get well Keebs, an remember that poltus. Make it juz rite. It take off hide too.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Welp,.... Bout time ta head back to da swaaaaamp. Wishin' ya was a going too there Keebs. Sompin gotta wake the quiet place up an get them a moving. Real warm day today. Could get a trophy cottonmouth on the way in. That'd be kool. Send ol' bamer another hide fo his knife.
> Get well Keebs, an remember that poltus. Make it juz rite. It take off hide too.


Gotta find me some 'spearmint leaves before I can put it together!
Good Luck & stay safe!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

4D crick, Jack Black and a case of Coors Light  Wanna bet I dribble into the new year drunk


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh and keebs  I'll post the next deep thought I have that the alkehal don't erase


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 31, 2010)

hows all my woodys peeps doing??????


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2010)

Good,Matt! I wuz gettin' worried about these drivelers,here.Glad somebody's around to help


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2010)

in
out
in
out 

and I am talking about checking on the drivelers you who thought otherwise.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 31, 2010)

say hello to my little friends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2010)

Well boss you sure have a pair.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey,Quack/Slip! How yawl iz?


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Hey,Quack/Slip! How yawl iz?



i is good.

enjoying this heat wave we've got.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2010)

slip said:


> i is good.
> 
> enjoying this heat wave we've got.



Yes,_sir!_ Took th' kayak down below the dam at West Point today.Not nary a bite from th' feeshes,but the exercise and fresh air was good enough!

How u iz,gobblewoods?


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

some ijit keeps shooting a .22 or something small behind the house, i hope they dont see one of my white turkeys are start thinking about a cool mount or something


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2010)

Prolly warmin' up fer Midnight! Beware of falling bullets!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2010)

Whew! What a day. Now time to watch some foobaw....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2010)

Lawd ya'll ... I ain't gonna make it to midnight.  Got up at 5:00 this morning to shopping and then spent most of the day at my parents helping RB cut firewood.  

Got home in time for the last quarter of the Liberty bowl.  Looks like I was prolly better off cutting wood.  Good lawd we're in trouble if we can't even beat UCF!!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whew! What a day. Now time to watch some foobaw....



X's 2   I'm with ya!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Lawd ya'll ... I ain't gonna make it to midnight.  Got up at 5:00 this morning to shopping and then spent most of the day at my parents helping RB cut firewood.
> 
> Got home in time for the last quarter of the Liberty bowl.  Looks like I was prolly better off cutting wood.  Good lawd we're in trouble if we can't even beat UCF!!



Long as we got CMR I don't see how we beat our way out of a wet paper sack


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> say hello to my little friends.



what you gonna do with that cold water?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> what you gonna do with that cold water?



Drank it


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Long as we got CMR I don't see how we beat our way out of a wet paper sack



I've always been a CMR fan and but he may be in trouble now.  We got Grantham a year too late and Bobo should have been gone a long time ago.  I didn't get to see the rest of the game but at least in the fourth quarter Central Florida is playing like they want it and we look like we've already given up.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> at least in the fourth quarter Central Florida is playing like they want it and we look like we've already given up.



Yes'm they dang sure are,they deserve it


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I've always been a CMR fan and but he may be in trouble now.  We got Grantham a year too late and Bobo should have been gone a long time ago.  I didn't get to see the rest of the game but at least in the fourth quarter Central Florida is playing like they want it and we look like we've already given up.



Liked him the first year and think he's sucked since. He whizzed away our time outs today and that's reason enough to want to him gone. Poor decisions in management and bad clock management hurt us too.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 4D crick, Jack Black and a case of Coors Light  Wanna bet I dribble into the new year drunk



I'll take that bet!   U win!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hope everybody has a safe night tonight and a happy and healthy new year.   Time to party...later peeps!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2010)

Aight ... game over.  I think Imma hit the showers and scare up some supper and mebbe a beverage to soothe these aching bones.  BBL ya'll.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll take that bet!   U win!



I bet you rite   You have a shonuff for ya new year party boner


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Aight ... game over.  I think Imma hit the showers and scare up some supper and mebbe a beverage to soothe these aching bones.  BBL ya'll?   :gone:



Ya missed a : in that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Partay!!



Yeah right, I'm working.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Partay!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, I'm working.



I drinkin a few for ya Unkle Drankus


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> say hello to my little friends.



After watching the Dawgs today, me thinks its time.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 31, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> A 'lil stirr'n is good for the soul.



Shaken, not stirred 

Evening Dibblers, and a Happy New Beer!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> After watching the Dawgs today, me thinks its time.



They ain't enuff in them jars to wash out that amount of idgetosity


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I drinkin a few for ya Unkle Drankus




Thanks bro!!





BBQBOSS said:


> After watching the Dawgs today, me thinks its time.





After that game I don't think you have near enough!!


Pups suck!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2010)

touring back through.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Shaken, not stirred
> 
> Evening Dibblers, and a Happy New Beer!



Yup  and the same to you Quirk


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did Southern have a better record that both of us 

Oh and remind me not to upset you. I would hate to lose all my chickens due to the growth and maturation of those seeds you have


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya missed a : in that



Gimme a break, my fingers was numb ... I been cuttin' wood all day!  You ain't got ta be quite so quick on the draw ya know!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Did Southern have a better record that both of us
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yep, if GSU woulda won their last play off game they would be playing for the NC. I got a nephew playing down there.



You wouldn't have a cheekun within a mile of yo place when those seeds sprouted!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They ain't enuff in them jars to wash out that amount of idgetosity



i think there is aplenty there. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we  suck just as much as tech.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Gimme a break, my fingers was numb ... I been cuttin' wood all day!  You ain't got ta be quite so quick on the draw ya know!



Brake allocated  Do ya want to come cut some fer me  I is gettin low 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, if GSU woulda won their last play off game they would be playing for the NC. I got a nephew playing down there.
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't have a cheekun within a mile of yo place when those seeds sprouted!!



I recall they got beat by Delaware or sumthin. As I remember he's too big to wrassle, so ya gotta shost him if he comes after ya 

I know


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> we  suck just as much as tech.



I know


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

I know


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> After watching the Dawgs today, me thinks its time.



Me too!  



Hankus said:


> They ain't enuff in them jars to wash out that amount of idgetosity



X2



Hooked On Quack said:


> After that game I don't think you have near enough!!
> 
> Pups suck!!



That would hurt my feelin's if Tech didn't suck more!  



Hankus said:


> Brake allocated  Do ya want to come cut some fer me  I is gettin low



NO!  Not just no but ..... well at the risk of getting banded you'll have to use your imagination to finish that sentance.  We do 90% of our heating with wood and there's a whole lot of winter left to go!  I think I'm gonna look into hiring me some strapping young men to do my share next time.  They's several of my football players I bet could use some gas money!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year! I hope that 2011 is good to all of you.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> NO!  Not just no but ..... well at the risk of getting banded you'll have to use your imagination to finish that sentance.  We do 90% of our heating with wood and there's a whole lot of winter left to go!  I think I'm gonna look into hiring me some strapping young men to do my share next time.  They's several of my football players I bet could use some gas money!



I feel ya. I spend bout a day a week when its cold cuttin and splittin wood. I always say I'm gonna do more loads over the summer but never do. I do however have a connection with a tree trimmer now so I mite be able to get a few easy loads this summer.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year! I hope that 2011 is good to all of you.


And a Happy New Year to you too there Nick. Mabe we do some rattlers fo real this year.


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year! I hope that 2011 is good to all of you.



same to you, Nick.


just try not to party to hard tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year! I hope that 2011 is good to all of you.



And to you also Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cut, split and delivered, $35 a load.





Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year! I hope that 2011 is good to all of you.





Backatcha brother.  Check your text . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2010)

slip said:


> same to you, Nick.
> 
> 
> just try not to party to hard tonight.





Done got too old and tore up for that, Son. I`m happy and content to set by the fire, or in the shade, dependin` on the season, and watch everbody else have fun. I enjoy that.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Gimme a break, my fingers was numb ... I been cuttin' wood all day!  You ain't got ta be quite so quick on the draw ya know!


Shucks, i has all mine cut, split stacked an ready. Wood look like a ammo dump. Cocked on an ready to go.     
 Yep!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dadgum swaaamp wuz as dead as a hammer.
 Nuthin movin but lots of woodpekkers. BUT,.....i was ready. Then the woodducks comenced a flocking in noisey they are. Dadgum woodpekkerbobs.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cut, split and delivered, $35 a load.
> 
> 
> Backatcha brother.  Check your text . . .



I believe you get a better rate than I do!  And last time I asked he said he made more $$ at work so he didn't do as much as he used to!  Mebbe he just don't like me??  



hogtrap44 said:


> Shucks, i has all mine cut, split stacked an ready. Wood look like a ammo dump. Cocked on an ready to go.
> Yep!



I wish I could say alla this was for next year!  A lot of it is but I spect we'll end up dippin' into it before the season is over.  It's got to do some curing before it's ready to burn.  



Nicodemus said:


> Done got too old and tore up for that, Son. I`m happy and content to set by the fire, or in the shade, dependin` on the season, and watch everbody else have fun. I enjoy that.



Me too Nick!  Ain't cold enough for a fire so I believe I'll just hang out here at the campfire with ya'll.  



Hankus said:


> I feel ya. I spend bout a day a week when its cold cuttin and splittin wood. I always say I'm gonna do more loads over the summer but never do. I do however have a connection with a tree trimmer now so I mite be able to get a few easy loads this summer.



I won't even pretend this would be happnin' in the summer time.  If it's too hot or too cold RB is just on his own!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 31, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> X's 2   I'm with ya!



THIRD.....but maybe not,I need a nap after that broke puter


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Sketti n toast


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> THIRD.....but maybe not,I need a nap after that broke puter




I here ya!   Glad to see you made it home safe. Thanks again Mike.  It was really nice meeting you today.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> I here ya!   Glad to see you made it home safe. Thanks again Mike.  It was really nice meeting you today.



You sure that was Tiny


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year to all of you! 2011 has got to be better!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> THIRD.....but maybe not,I need a nap after that broke puter


Glad you got it fixed bud



Hankus said:


> Sketti n toast


 Dinner fer winners. Yep!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You sure that was Tiny



You know what I figured out?  Although I don't have any friends here on Woody's, I've got alot of friends here, on Woody's.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Glad you got it fixed bud
> 
> 
> Dinner fer winners. Yep!



Hey ya Trapdaddy  I ain't a be abel to hunts wid ya dis seson but I hopes ta feeshes widju. Dat b cewl


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> You know what I figured out?  Although I don't have any friends here on Woody's, I've got alot of friends here, on Woody's.



Auhite then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> Happy New Year to all of you! 2011 has got to be better!



Backatcha Stick!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha Stick!!



HAppy New Year everyone!






See you in the morning Quack. Do not stay up to late.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year tripod


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> HAppy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Up all night AJ, can I be in charge??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2010)

Lawd have mercy.... hot shower, hot meal ... I may not make it to halftime and I ain't had the first drank yet.  Somebody wake me up in time for the fireworks!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Happy new year tripod


 Hope you have a good one. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Up all night AJ, can I be in charge??



Absolutely,


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2010)

I saw three deer.   


One six point at about 70 yards, one doe in a sage thicket that bucked and ran when my knee popped as I tried to kneel down to make the shot and one that crossed in front of my car as I was leaving. 



I just freaking love bowhunting.     


Everybody got their sparklers and smoke bombs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Lawd have mercy.... hot shower, hot meal ... I may not make it to halftime and I ain't had the first drank yet.  Somebody wake me up in time for the fireworks!





Mill's Mobil Massage??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Everybody got their sparklers and smoke bombs?



Nope, but I got bent arrers, rags, gas, and fire crackers


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Everybody got their sparklers and smoke bombs?



17 packs of fire crackers.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nope, but I got bent arrers, rags, gas, and fire crackers



I got bail money for ya.      

I figured I'd save the money and we'd just go waste a clip or two in the new SX-AR.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nope, but I got bent arrers, rags, gas, and fire crackers









Hey maaan hold my beer, watch dis . . . and Hankus goes BOOM!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey maaan hold my beer, watch dis . . . and Hankus goes BOOM!!





Hi


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

slip said:


> 17 packs of fire crackers.





No gas, or fire ??   




Rookie . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hi






Welllllllll hellooooo there!!  Do you come here often?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I got bail money for ya.
> 
> I figured I'd save the money and we'd just go waste a clip or two in the new SX-AR.



Ya may have ta use it  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey maaan hold my beer, watch dis . . . and Hankus goes BOOM!!



Dude how do you know  


Mebbe I shouldn't combine alkehal and flamin, explodin arrers


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya may have ta use it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please Please Please please video it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey ya Trapdaddy  I ain't a be abel to hunts wid ya dis seson but I hopes ta feeshes widju. Dat b cewl


Yeppers bud, just plan to camp on the river. It'll happen.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> HAppy New Year everyone!
> 
> H.N.Y There TLP. Fine avy there.
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


> I saw three deer.
> 
> 
> One six point at about 70 yards, one doe in a sage thicket that bucked and ran when my knee popped as I tried to kneel down to make the shot and one that crossed in front of my car as I was leaving.
> ...


Yeah right, Got stink bombs an a few rpg's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe I shouldn't combine alkehal and flamin, explodin arrers


 Why not??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya may have ta use it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I er uhm, saw it on YouTube??


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I saw three deer.
> 
> 
> One six point at about 70 yards, one doe in a sage thicket that bucked and ran when my knee popped as I tried to kneel down to make the shot and one that crossed in front of my car as I was leaving.
> ...




Thanks T-Bug!

When the knee popped, did it sound like a base hit?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I er uhm, saw it on YouTube??


I see you done figgred a way around that firewall at work!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Everybody got their sparklers and smoke bombs?


 
I heard Quack is foregoing Sparklers and Smoke Bombs for Tanerite and a soupy cocktail of some Diesel Fuel and Ammonium Nitrate. Said something about not wanting to bush hog the field anymore and needing to excavate for a small lake.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see you done figgred a way around that firewall at work!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!




Shhhhhhh!!  Ima genie, uhm geniace, er genus, yeah that's it!! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard Quack is foregoing Sparklers and Smoke Bombs for Tanerite and a soupy cocktail of some Diesel Fuel and Ammonium Nitrate. Said something about not wanting to bush hog the field anymore and needing to excavate for a small lake.






Quack go BOOM with Drankus!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhh!!  Ima genie, uhm geniace, er genus, yeah that's it!!


You're something all right!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard Quack is foregoing Sparklers and Smoke Bombs for Tanerite and a soupy cocktail of some Diesel Fuel and Ammonium Nitrate. Said something about not wanting to bush hog the field anymore and needing to excavate for a small lake.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

*Yeah baby!!*

HEY DRANKUS, they're having a discussion on "speaking in tongues" in the Religous Forum, I think you oughta have some input!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Mitch. Happy New Year to you an family. 
 I do hope you can make a stop in your next time around close by. Heck we'll get some Ga Bobs bbq, or eat here at da house. I make good sweet tea too. Hey seems a bit odd to be off an on tonight. Should be at work it seems.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch. Happy New Year to you an family.
> I do hope you can make a stop in your next time around close by. Heck we'll get some Ga Bobs bbq, or eat here at da house. I make good sweet tea too. Hey seems a bit odd to be off an on tonight. Should be at work it seems.


Happy New Year to you, and yours Craig!!

We'll try the Bob's BBQ!!.........Not so sure my stomach can handle some of your concoctions!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> Thanks T-Bug!
> 
> When the knee popped, did it sound like a base hit?





It sounded like an industrial strength rubber band breaking. But, I think it was actually the muffled sounds of me trying to contain the pain of a stuck kneecap popping loose that scared her off.  

It's all good. I just laid there in the sagebrush and watched her run. I finally rolled myself over and used my bow to prop myself up. I knew that Mathews would come in handy for something.   

You should see my backpack. I truly resembled this....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Happy New Year to you, and yours Craig!!
> 
> We'll try the Bob's BBQ!!.........Not so sure my stomach can handle some of your concoctions!!


Yes that Ga Bobs bbq is good an smokey. I can tare up a rack of them poke ribs an be needin more. Ckicken is good an smokey too. Best thang is they real near me. You come soon an the whole treet is on me. Be ready to pig out.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

Where did Hankus and Quack get off too?

And should we be worried?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where did Hankus and Quack get off too?



I'm watching a DVD!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where did Hankus and Quack get off too?
> 
> And should we be worried?


Not till you hear that rumble!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you need a driveling license to hang around in here?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm watching a DVD!!



Japanese Anime porn doesn't count.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Do you need a driveling license to hang around in here?



Naw man, pull up a stump and have a drink!!




turtlebug said:


> Japanese Anime porn doesn't count.





Sez YOU!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Japanese Anime porn doesn't count.




I ran into them in Chattanooga last year!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2010)

I have likker, ammunition, Japanese educational movies, and flammable liquids, so I oughta fit right in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I ran into them in Chattanooga last year!





Didja knockem down??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 31, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have likker, ammunition, Japanese educational movies, and flammable liquids, so I oughta fit right in.



Woot!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja knockem down??




Mebee.......it was a cold and rainy weekend.......


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Japanese Anime porn doesn't count.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sez YOU!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Dude, change your avatar!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 31, 2010)

Backstreet Boys on channel 2....ABC......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Dude, change your avatar!!!!!



why

Why are you watching the backstreet boys?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay, Fishbait bugging me to go to bed and watch a Japanese Ani..... errrr movie with him.     


Night yall. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I ran into them in Chattanooga last year!


WoW! what you doing in 'Nooga? Thought you lived here.
 Are you going to the cookie factory soon? And, did you buy that lemonaid stand?


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> why
> 
> Why are you watching the backstreet boys?



Because it's creepy......

Because I was watching Fergie and Jennie McCarthy, but then they came on.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, Fishbait bugging me to go to bed and watch a Japanese Ani..... errrr movie with him.
> 
> 
> Night yall. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


Nite Tbug  Happy New year!


OutFishHim said:


> Because it's creepy......
> 
> Because I was watching Fergie and Jennie McCarthy, but then they came on.....


Is this creepier for you.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, Fishbait bugging me to go to bed and watch a Japanese Ani..... errrr movie with him.
> 
> 
> Night yall. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


Yeah, HNY to ya and remember to practice, practice, practice then very soon you get it right.
 Dig a hole6x6x6. Bury a sock exactly square in the middle. Then cover with the same amount of soil an even. 
 If found wrong, complete undo start again. This time get it right.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Because it's creepy......



x2-it looks like Leonardo DaVinci was watching Japanese anime porn and a documentary about mud turtles......


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, Fishbait bugging me to go to bed and watch a Japanese Ani..... errrr movie with him.
> 
> 
> Night yall. HAPPY NEW YEAR!



You know what they say...whatever you are doing at midnight, you'll be doing all year......

Happy New Yea Lea!



hogtrap44 said:


> WoW! what you doing in 'Nooga? Thought you lived here.
> Are you going to the cookie factory soon? And, did you buy that lemonaid stand?



I went there on a girl trip.  What cookie factory?   Lemonaide stand what?


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nite Tbug  Happy New year!
> 
> Is this creepier for you.





Wait........where did you get that?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wait........where did you get that?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You know what they say...whatever you are doing at midnight, you'll be doing all year......
> 
> Happy New Yea Lea!
> 
> ...


Hi ya Heather, you know that lemonaid goes with cookies. Soooo you need to have both these days just to make it. 
Duhhhh.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2010)

wooooo..... dat was a aGOOD nap!  and up just in time to toast the NY!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mill's Mobil Massage??


Dang ... should have hung around just a little longer.   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard Quack is foregoing Sparklers and Smoke Bombs for Tanerite and a soupy cocktail of some Diesel Fuel and Ammonium Nitrate. Said something about not wanting to bush hog the field anymore and needing to excavate for a small lake.



a pond would be SWEET back there!  



hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah, HNY to ya and remember to practice, practice, practice then very soon you get it right.
> Dig a hole6x6x6. Bury a sock exactly square in the middle. Then cover with the same amount of soil an even.
> If found wrong, complete undo start again. This time get it right.



What in the sam hill are you talking about??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> wooooo..... dat was a aGOOD nap!  and up just in time to toast the NY!
> 
> 
> Dang ... should have hung around just a little longer.
> ...


Eeeeasy ther Tag. It's a way i had to learn something once. Then after it was over, it seemed funny. 
 But know what; it worked. BTW, best of days to ya and Happy New Year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2010)

what a day. All the things i wanted to do went down the drain. Bubbette sick, floor guys hammering and sawing all day, moved furniture, went to Lowes and Home Depot twice, Koi pond pump is DOA, all my bowl pick'ems lost, but i did tie a few jigs and eat a good BBQ sammich for supper. 
About time to go shoot the turkey gun in the air.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2010)

It's gettin' cranked up around here. I was just out on the porch smoking a cigarette and sounded like somebody let off a couple clips of 7.62 and about half a stick of dynamite up the holler. Got every coyote in this end of the county yappin'.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow bamer i got one better'n dat huh!
 Did you know that in the year 2112, i'll be 152 years old. 
 Bout time fo that big promotion huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmmmm Hmmmmm!!!





turtlebug said:


> Okay, Fishbait bugging me to go to bed and watch a Japanese Ani..... errrr movie with him.
> 
> 
> Night yall. HAPPY NEW YEAR!






I KNEW it !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what a day. All the things i wanted to do went down the drain. Bubbette sick, floor guys hammering and sawing all day, moved furniture, went to Lowes and Home Depot twice, Koi pond pump is DOA, all my bowl pick'ems lost, but i did tie a few jigs and eat a good BBQ sammich for supper.
> About time to go shoot the turkey gun in the air.....





NCHillbilly said:


> It's gettin' cranked up around here. I was just out on the porch smoking a cigarette and sounded like somebody let off a couple clips of 7.62 and about half a stick of dynamite up the holler. Got every coyote in this end of the county yappin'.


Sounds like a typical Redneck New Years!!


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

im hearing more guns then fireworks here to...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2010)

It's  a lot cheaper to listen to my cousins burn ammo than to burn my own.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's gettin' cranked up around here. I was just out on the porch smoking a cigarette and sounded like somebody let off a couple clips of 7.62 and about half a stick of dynamite up the holler. Got every coyote in this end of the county yappin'.





That was probably Drankus . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm Hmmmmm!!!
> 
> I KNEW it !!



We still trading in the morning?



slip said:


> im hearing more guns then fireworks here to...




The cop at the end of my street is not using Fireworks either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2010)

Four different avatars in one hour? That's gotta be some kind of record.


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The cop at the end of my street is not using Fireworks either.



got 2 fire fighters, a detective, and a mean old woman on this street...

i gotta be careful.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We still trading in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You know it!!


----------



## Otis (Dec 31, 2010)

Its still snow in Texico


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2010)

slip said:


> got 2 fire fighters, a detective, and a mean old woman on this street...
> 
> i gotta be careful.



I got me, a couple cousins who look like Larry the Cable Guy, 345 cows, 78 possums, two bears, and one rich yankee feller on my "street."


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Four different avatars in one hour? That's gotta be some kind of record.


I haven't even dipped in to the animated ones.


slip said:


> got 2 fire fighters, a detective, and a mean old woman on this street...
> 
> i gotta be careful.


I just call that back up,  two to put the fire out,  one to write a false report, and a lady that did not see or hear anything.



Hooked On Quack said:


> You know it!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

phone died and SC lost. Other than the SEC suckin it up in bowls wassup


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's  a lot cheaper to listen to my cousins burn ammo than to burn my own.


Danged if it ain't got expensive to burn ammo on new years!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> We still trading in the morning?





Hooked On Quack said:


> You know it!!


You willing to share??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Danged if it ain't got expensive to burn ammo on new years!!



Sure ain't burnin' no .300 mag-I thought they were trying to sell me stock in Winchester the last time I bought a box of that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Danged if it ain't got expensive to burn ammo on new years!!
> 
> 
> 
> You willing to share??






Always room for one more!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2010)

How old is Dick Clark now, anyways?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sure ain't burnin' no .300 mag-I thought they were trying to sell me stock in Winchester the last time I bought a box of that.


I hear ya!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Always room for one more!!


Yeehaw!!...........Wait a minute!!.......Not sure where I fit in this picture


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEY DRANKUS, they're having a discussion on "speaking in tongues" in the Religous Forum, I think you oughta have some input!!



i dunno go there. They really kill my buzz



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where did Hankus and Quack get off too?
> 
> And should we be worried?



phone died



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not till you hear that rumble!!



Yup  



NCHillbilly said:


> I have likker, ammunition, Japanese educational movies, and flammable liquids, so I oughta fit right in.



yes you should 



Hooked On Quack said:


> That was probably Drankus . . .



nope............ well least I dont think he could hear me from over yonder no ways


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> How old is Dick Clark now, anyways?


Are we using carbon dating?


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeehaw!!...........Wait a minute!!.......Not sure where I fit in this picture


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hear ya!!
> 
> Yeehaw!!...........Wait a minute!!.......Not sure where I fit in this picture





You don't, ya idjit . . .


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

first post of the new year







GON's clock is 5 mins off


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't, ya idjit . . .


..........Only couple of more minutes till the new year!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2010)

Booyahhhh!!


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> How old is Dick Clark now, anyways?



dang, his count down made him sound about ancient


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

is it 2011 yet in GON


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

yes it is  HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> is it 2011 yet in GON



But the calendar is still 2009


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, we made it through another one alive.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

We've made another New Year on the top side of the grass!!

Happy New Year to you all!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We've made another New Year on the top side of the grass!!
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!!



Back atcha.


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

hope this year is better then the last...


im gunna go play video games for a few hours...night yall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> dang, his count down made him sound about ancient



He is!!  He's been old since I was a kid!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2011)

At least he counted in reverse numerical order this year.


----------



## Otis (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New years idgits



send me winning lottery numbers, its still 2010 here


----------



## deja vu (Jan 1, 2011)

Otis said:


> Happy New years idgits
> 
> 
> 
> send me winning lottery numbers, its still 2010 here



Care Package on the way Bro!

Plenty of Coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2011)

Otis said:


> Happy New years idgits
> 
> 
> 
> send me winning lottery numbers, its still 2010 here


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We've made another New Year on the top side of the grass!!
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!!



You too RUTT 



Hooked On Quack said:


> He is!!  He's been old since I was a kid!!



WOW


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2011)

I still think Drankus should respond to the "speaking in tongues" thread on the Spiritual Forum!!


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He is!!  He's been old since I was a kid!!



 you were a kid once?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Years yall!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I still think Drankus should respond to the "speaking in tongues" thread on the Spiritual Forum!!



No way Im goin there. I been workin on this buzz for nearly 11 hours and they aint killin it with their eternity of fire and deviltry bit. Buncha buzz kills I tell ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> you were a kid once?




Still am !!!  But I gots $$$ now!!





jsullivan03 said:


> Happy New Years yall!





Happy New Year Sulli!!  Where's Kricket??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I still think Drankus should respond to the "speaking in tongues" thread on the Spiritual Forum!!




Good night folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Happy New Years yall!



Happy New Year bud  

Hows it feel to join the bowl game losers


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night folks!!



Night mitch! I gone to,  Got to get up in 4 hours


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year Drivelers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2011)

G'night, y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Nite RUTT


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Happy New Year Drivelers.



backamus att yas 


Nite tripod

Nite Hillbilly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Happy New Year Drivelers.



Hey hey!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it broke


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I think it broke





How did you break "it"??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How did you break "it"??



Its empty so it must be broke


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

1:11am on 1/1/2011


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> 1:11am on 1/1/2011


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> 1:11am on 1/1/2011





idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2011)

Later guys, got to turn out some work!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> No way Im goin there. I been workin on this buzz for nearly 11 hours and they aint killin it with their eternity of fire and deviltry bit. Buncha buzz kills I tell ya


Totally agree!  


Sterlo58 said:


> Happy New Year Drivelers.


   Happy New Years back at ya!


slip said:


> 1:11am on 1/1/2011


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys, got to turn out some work!!


   


Happy New Years everybody!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year boner


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Nite Yall and hope ya have a prosperous and happy new year


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2011)

alive?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 1, 2011)

Where is everybody?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where is everybody?


 Here I is..................Happy New Year everybody...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here I is..................Happy New Year everybody...



Fine people starting to show up already.    just hope the deer will before the rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fine people starting to show up already. just hope the deer will before the rain.


 
Not a prayer, up there where you hunt. Plus, hope you have lots of bullets, them deer have two eyeballs each you know?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2011)

Good morning my drunken dribblers!!



My turn tonight!!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 1, 2011)

Mornin and Happy New year! Kids are already up and running everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning my drunken dribblers!!
> 
> 
> 
> My turn tonight!!


 
Who you callin drunken,,,,,,,,,,,,,pinky..?


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 1, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> I here ya!   Glad to see you made it home safe. Thanks again Mike.  It was really nice meeting you today.



I about passed out after getting home...Was a long day but the boat anchor is now chugging along...I look forward to seeing you guys again and thanks for working with me...



Hankus said:


> You sure that was Tiny



  see what happens next time your laptop needs some help


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin drunken,,,,,,,,,,,,,pinky..?






I gotcha yo "pinky" . . .


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 1, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Glad you got it fixed bud
> 
> 
> Dinner fer winners. Yep!



It was not without some pain,I knew I was losing the battle when I made the boat anchor comment and Lane agreed...Thankfully his wife remembered some usefull info and we got it fixed...



Laneybird said:


> You know what I figured out?  Although I don't have any friends here on Woody's, I've got alot of friends here, on Woody's.



 Add me to the list Please


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year good buddy's. What a fine day and a fantastique starts to it too. Alls a feller kin eat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2011)

B'fast done.   Family Christmas today.   60+ family members expected and the best part--it's at a state park pavilion so the house won't get destroyed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Morning peeps!
Who wants to come move 2 rooms of furniture and beds around? There's a spam sammich in it for ya!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Who wants to come move 2 rooms of furniture and beds around? There's a spam sammich in it for ya!



You sure can tempt a feller. If it was closer i'd be there 

Mornin Yallses


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> You sure can tempt a feller. If it was closer i'd be there
> 
> Mornin Yallses



How about potted meat and crackers? Would that get the chicken truck headed this way? 

I hate to do it, but i think this is a good chance to get rid of a lot of clutter. Some of this stuff is just junk and knick knacks you accumulate over the years and just have no use for but you hate to just throw it away. I think the Goodwill drop-off better bring a bigger truck.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 1, 2011)

Good morning and Happy New Year to all you idjits, choosy moms, spam-eaters, moonshiners, drunkards, computer wizztards, and all around drivelers!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Who wants to come move 2 rooms of furniture and beds around? There's a spam sammich in it for ya!



Depends... Is everyone still sick?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Done got too old and tore up for that, Son. I`m happy and content to set by the fire, or in the shade, dependin` on the season, and watch everbody else have fun. I enjoy that.


As sad as it is, I'm afraid I'm in the same boat. Have a happy new year anyways 


turtlebug said:


> One six point at about 70 yards, one doe in a sage thicket that bucked and ran when my knee popped as I tried to kneel down to make the shot and one that crossed in front of my car as I was leaving.


You another of us Rice Crispy Ninjas? Silent footsteps... except for the Snap, Crackle, and Pop of old bones? fl:



rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Who wants to come move 2 rooms of furniture and beds around? There's a spam sammich in it for ya!


Spam sammich? How far away are ya?



HandgunHTR said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year to all you idjits, choosy moms, spam-eaters, moonshiners, drunkards, computer wizztards, and all around drivelers!


Which one am I again?

Morning and happy new years folks!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year to all you idjits, choosy moms, spam-eaters, moonshiners, drunkards, computer wizztards, and all around drivelers!



Hey, three out of six ain't bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Depends... Is everyone still sick?



Yep, and in true Bubbette fashion, she's gonna take Jenny to the convenient care for some testing andTami-flu. Whatever happened to just dealing with it and let it run its course?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year to all you idjits, choosy moms, spam-eaters, moonshiners, drunkards, computer wizztards, and all around drivelers!



Man I'm doin good today I'm 4 fo 6


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, and in true Bubbette fashion, she's gonna take Jenny to the convenient care for some testing andTami-flu. Whatever happened to just dealing with it and let it run its course?



Wussies  Its always best to drown it


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 1, 2011)

sombody had a never ending string of firecrackers that lasted 30 min last night


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> sombody had a never ending string of firecrackers that lasted 30 min last night



Jealous


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Jealous



i was tryin to sleep


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i was tryin to sleep



You didn't answer the question


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, and in true Bubbette fashion, she's gonna take Jenny to the convenient care for some testing andTami-flu. Whatever happened to just dealing with it and let it run its course?



I'm sorry Wobbert-Woo! 

We were seriously thinking about coming over and seeing what we could do to help and taking yall out for some dinner. 

But I hate to say it, if yall got sick ones, the last thing I wanna do is be a human host. 


Nyquil or Crown/Coke will fix anything. 
Tell Bubbette to save the $ and just get Jenn tipsy.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sorry Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> We were seriously thinking about coming over and seeing what we could do to help and taking yall out for some dinner.
> 
> ...




We are all well here. If ya don't mind driving from one end of the state to the other I'll buy supper.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 1, 2011)

G'mornin y'all
I was so tired last night from all the miles I'd walked looking for my dogs.I drank 2 glasses of wine and took some ibuprophen for sore legs and was out before midnight.
So
Happy New Year


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> We are all well here. If ya don't mind driving from one end of the state to the other I'll buy supper.



Heck, EvilRubberDucky ain't even rolled over yet. 

I appreciate the offer though. 

Lemme go wake the dead and head to Wallyworld. I'm almost out of Diet Coke.  That could cause problems.  


Waiting on the rain.  That's another thing that really bites about bowhunting. Rain and blood trailing just do not mix.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sorry Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> We were seriously thinking about coming over and seeing what we could do to help and taking yall out for some dinner.
> 
> ...


too late, she's already gone. She wouldn't have listened anyway. What a sucky way to spend a weekend! I guess i'll be afternoon hunting the last week of the season somewhere. Sure didn't plan to stay home with a buncha sick people!
Floor guys are hungover so they are coming this afternoon. I've been putting felt pads under all the furniture to keep from scraping the floor. Can't wait till they are done!


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 1, 2011)

i saw a ufo


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i saw a ufo



Stop looking in the mirror again Seth.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> too late, she's already gone. She wouldn't have listened anyway. What a sucky way to spend a weekend! I guess i'll be afternoon hunting the last week of the season somewhere. Sure didn't plan to stay home with a buncha sick people!
> Floor guys are hungover so they are coming this afternoon. I've been putting felt pads under all the furniture to keep from scraping the floor. Can't wait till they are done!


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 1, 2011)

:





turtlebug said:


> Stop looking in the mirror again Seth.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>




sigh...... well back to the grind. See ya'll sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> sombody had a never ending string of firecrackers that lasted 30 min last night



For the first time in years, we weren't assaulted  by hours of firecrackers. The folks on the one side shot off some fireworks about 9, but just for a bit.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

_*Happy New Year!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## Otis (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> For the first time in years, we weren't assaulted by hours of firecrackers. The folks on the one side shot off some fireworks about 9, but just for a bit.


 



We attacked the desert with mortars, ground to air missils, tanks, massive machine gun fire. It surrendered after an hour long attack.


that sounds better than fake mortars, bottle rockets and fire crackers


----------



## Buck (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff Raines I was at a party last night and I'm pretty sure your entire graduating class was there.  Dang those NC folks can drink some beer..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Otis said:


> We attacked the desert with mortars, ground to air missils, tanks, massive machine gun fire. It surrendered after an hour long attack.
> 
> 
> that sounds better than fake mortars, bottle rockets and fire crackers



Back in Palm Bay, we had a drunk neighbor that would go all day and night on July 5th... wish I had your toys


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> mornin


 Hi!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Afternoon Slip


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Jeff Raines I was at a party last night and I'm pretty sure your entire graduating class was there.  Dang those NC folks can drink some beer..



1985?
yeah,we sorta have a tolerance


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Keebs, you still ill?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Keebs, you still ill?


My ex said I was ill all the time!
Still coughing & sneezing, yeah, but I think I may be wearing it down a bit!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My ex said I was ill all the time!
> Still coughing & sneezing, yeah, but I think I may be wearing it down a bit!


You show that bug who's Boss


----------



## Buck (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> 1985?
> yeah,we sorta have a tolerance



   I tried to keep up and finally gave up..   

Seems like everyone that graduated NC in the mid 80's now lives up our way.  Turns out most of them are still buddies with DeltaHalo on here too.  Ton of fun they are..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> You show that bug who's Boss


Believe me, I'm trying!!  
I wonder how the boss is gonna react when I tell him I need to swap these last few vacation days for sick ones!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Jeff Raines I was at a party last night and I'm pretty sure your entire graduating class was there.  Dang those NC folks can drink some beer..





Jeff Raines said:


> 1985?
> yeah,we sorta have a tolerance



Ya'll learned from the best:  your older and .....uhmmm and yeah well  'wiser' is prolly not the best choice of words  ... brothers and sisters!!  

Aight, time to head to wally world! see ya'll later!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> I tried to keep up and finally gave up..
> 
> Seems like everyone that graduated NC in the mid 80's now lives up our way.  Turns out most of them are still buddies with DeltaHalo on here too.  Ton of fun they are..



Yep....but Tag had to move down to God's country.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2011)

1985 graduate from NC here-and I can hold my own with most people drankin', too I guess.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 1, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> 1985 graduate from NC here-and I can hold my own with most people drankin', too I guess.



Is that North Carolina or North Cobb high school


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2011)

That's Carolina instead of Cobb, but it sounds like we have more in common than initials.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> 1985 graduate from NC here-and I can hold my own with most people drankin', too I guess.



You know you're prolly right ... I used to hang around with a few younger kids from Macon/Jackson county that could hold their own back in the day.  I 'spect most of 'em are like me ... not as good as they once was, but as good once as they ever was!  

ok.. RB's ready, this time I'm gone.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> You know you're prolly right ... I used to hang around with a few younger kids from Macon/Jackson county that could hold their own back in the day.  I 'spect most of 'em are like me ... not as good as they once was, but as good once as they ever was!
> 
> ok.. RB's ready, this time I'm gone.



Bet he's out in the yard hollerin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Jeff R., would you be interested in a beautiful little Beagle that a neighbor friend of mine rescued???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



  I missed New Years and now it's bout floodin rain here. I was gonna cook outdoors today, but now I'm stuck using the oven(no smoke)


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I missed New Years and now it's bout floodin rain here. I was gonna cook outdoors today, but now I'm stuck using the oven(no smoke)


I wonder if that rain is gonna slide east or not............. I was gonna grill my pork chops but I'll have to wait & see now!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Howdy y'all  Food is a cookin in the kitchen


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Jeff R., would you be interested in a beautiful little Beagle that a neighbor friend of mine rescued???



I've got 5 already,no room for anymore.I tried to give one away yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Howdy y'all  Food is a cookin in the kitchen


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wonder if that rain is gonna slide east or not............. I was gonna grill my pork chops but I'll have to wait & see now!



Not sure dawlin....guess we'll have to go to WW thread 



Hankus said:


> Howdy y'all  Food is a cookin in the kitchen



Sup Drankus same here, gotta huge Hambone simmerin' in a stock pot fer the Blackeyepeas and cornbread 



Jeff Raines said:


> I've got 5 already,no room for anymore.I tried to give one away yesterday



I'm tryin to help him find a Home fer it, so he doesn't take it to the County pound. He already brought it back to life.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



You get to do any huntin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure dawlin....guess we'll have to go to WW thread


Yep, according to MC's weather sticky thread, it's headed my way, oh well, we NEED rain!!



Hankus said:


> You get to do any huntin


I went Thursday for a bit, tried covering my cough as best I could but some times it was a Jared cough!  I'm thinking 'bout going out there now for a little bit, see what happens........


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure dawlin....guess we'll have to go to WW thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mommas got blackeyed peas and turnips on rite now with porkchops n cornbread a waitin in the wings  You survived werk yesterday I see


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Who wants to come move 2 rooms of furniture and beds around? There's a spam sammich in it for ya!


 


Hankus said:


> You sure can tempt a feller. If it was closer i'd be there
> Mornin Yallses





HandgunHTR said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year to all you idjits, choosy moms, spam-eaters, moonshiners, drunkards, computer wizztards, and all around drivelers!


 


slip said:


> mornin





Keebs said:


> Hi!





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, according to MC's weather sticky thread, it's headed my way, oh well, we NEED rain!!
> 
> 
> I went Thursday for a bit, tried covering my cough as best I could but some times it was a Jared cough!  I'm thinking 'bout going out there now for a little bit, see what happens........



Iffin ya go good luck  Its so windy here I think Ima bout to start back on my buzz


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


>


 MQ in pictures!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Iffin ya go good luck  Its so windy here I think Ima bout to start back on my buzz


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> MQ in pictures!!



quieter that way!      My heads still hurting.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


>



Since I rebuildin my buzz this first un is fer you sir


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Since I rebuildin my buzz this first un is fer you sir



Why thank you Hankus...back at ya!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Years everybody...gonna hit the recliner for a bit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, according to MC's weather sticky thread, it's headed my way, oh well, we NEED rain!!
> 
> 
> I went Thursday for a bit, tried covering my cough as best I could but some times it was a Jared cough!  I'm thinking 'bout going out there now for a little bit, see what happens........



I'm sowwy.....Might have to come down there still. Atleast then you'd have a good excuse for NOT baggin' one



Hankus said:


> Mommas got blackeyed peas and turnips on rite now with porkchops n cornbread a waitin in the wings  You survived werk yesterday I see



Payin' for it today though



boneboy96 said:


>



Werd!!!



Hankus said:


> Iffin ya go good luck  Its so windy here I think Ima bout to start back on my buzz



Might have to join ya, seein as how I missed out on da fun last night



Keebs said:


> MQ in pictures!!



Not to be outdone by Bonerboy


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sowwy.....Might have to come down there still. Atleast then you'd have a good excuse for NOT baggin' one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of Jack Black, half outta 4D crick and I'm diggin beers outta the baaaaaack of the fridge. I musta had fun last nite for ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Out of Jack Black, half outta 4D crick and I'm diggin beers outta the baaaaaack of the fridge. I musta had fun last nite for ya



Jump in da 'chicken truck'  and RUMBLE on up this way, I got a bottle of 4D and a fridge full of beers


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Jump in da 'chicken truck'  and RUMBLE on up this way, I got a bottle of 4D and a fridge full of beers



Caint I is en... in.. an...  already started


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Caint I is en... in.. an...  already started



Just GPS it and put it on autopilot


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> quieter that way!      My heads still hurting.






Jeff C. said:


> I'm sowwy.....Might have to come down there still. Atleast then you'd have a good excuse for NOT baggin' one
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hankus said:


> Out of Jack Black, half outta 4D crick and I'm diggin beers outta the baaaaaack of the fridge. I musta had fun last nite for ya


 I don't have any text's from ya, so I'm not sure....... 



Hankus said:


> Caint I is en... in.. an...  already started


inebriated?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't have any text's from ya, so I'm not sure.......
> 
> 
> inebriated?



Yeah that's it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Yeah that's it



Lemme know if you run out, I got a cousin down that way with a charred Oak barrel and bout 3-4 gallons that's been agin' for bout 3 yrs.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lemme know if you run out, I got a cousin down that way with a charred Oak barrel and bout 3-4 gallons that's been agin' for bout 3 yrs.


Can I get in on that order?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Can I get in on that order?!?!



I didn know we was placin orders yet  If we is I'm in  If not I'm still in


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Can I get in on that order?!?!





Hankus said:


> I didn know we was placin orders yet  If we is I'm in  If not I'm still in



Absolutely, cause last time I talked to him, he said he was gonna GIVE me enough to kill me. I don't want to DIE alone, much less drank alone


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, cause last time I talked to him, he said he was gonna GIVE me enough to kill me. I don't want to DIE alone, much less drank alone



Ya got no worries bout that with friends like us


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya got no worries bout that with friends like us



I knew I could count on you....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew I could count on you....



Yessir


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

arrghhh a full day of rain is starting to suuuuuck


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> arrghhh a full day of rain is starting to suuuuuck



just a few sprinkles here so far


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, cause last time I talked to him, he said he was gonna GIVE me enough to kill me. I don't want to DIE alone, much less drank alone





Hankus said:


> Ya got no worries bout that with friends like us


 what he said!



slip said:


> arrghhh a full day of rain is starting to suuuuuck


 tell me 'bout it!  Gotta get a roll of hay moved, and it isn't any fun in the rain!



Hankus said:


> just a few sprinkles here so far


wait for it, wait for it................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2011)

Well it has been raining hard and harder since 11 here.  Family picnic was great anyhow.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what he said!
> 
> 
> tell me 'bout it!  Gotta get a roll of hay moved, and it isn't any fun in the rain!
> ...



I'm sure it'll screw up my mornin hunt or somethin 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it has been raining hard and harder since 11 here.  Family picnic was great anyhow.



Glad yall had a good eatin giw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'm sure it'll screw up my mornin hunt or somethin
> 
> 
> 
> Glad yall had a good eatin giw



Oh my the eatins were good.


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what he said!
> 
> 
> tell me 'bout it!  Gotta get a roll of hay moved, and it isn't any fun in the rain!
> ...



since im sure this flooded the coop i get to clean up a soupy hay/chicken poo mix in the morning.

thats always fun.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it has been raining hard and harder since 11 here.  Family picnic was great anyhow.


And the house is still in tact!!  Glad it didn't ruin any plans!



Hankus said:


> I'm sure it'll screw up my mornin hunt or somethin
> 
> 
> 
> Glad yall had a good eatin giw


 may improve'em............


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Years and Howdy my fellow Drivelers


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 1, 2011)

Same to you and all drivelers,Kim!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 1, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Same to you and all drivelers,Kim!



Howdy Dave.  All well in your neck of the woods I hope...


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

my lab pup is smart as heck..

im standing there talking and she walks up with her rope toy, i ignore her since im talking....she gently grabs my hand and pulls my hand to the toy as im talking.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And the house is still in tact!!  Glad it didn't ruin any plans!
> 
> 
> may improve'em............



doubtful 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Happy New Years and Howdy my fellow Drivelers





crackerdave said:


> Same to you and all drivelers,Kim!



Happy new year RM and dave


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I missed New Years and now it's bout floodin rain here. I was gonna cook outdoors today, but now I'm stuck using the oven(no smoke)


Depends on how you cook 


Keebs said:


> Yep, according to MC's weather sticky thread, it's headed my way, oh well, we NEED rain!!


We're getting way more than I wanted...



Hankus said:


> Caint I is en... in.. an...  already started


Me too... Tequilla 



Jeff C. said:


> Just GPS it and put it on autopilot


Cruise Control 



Keebs said:


> inebriated?


Don't that mean his inlaws and his family is related?



Hankus said:


> Happy new year RM and dave


What he said


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Howdy Quirk


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Tequilla Cruise Control



Alllrighty then, Quirk has the controls tonight!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Whaddup Hankus?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Slip!!  Cool sight earlier, got the hay rolled to the pen and turned over and a _*HUGE*_ owl swooped through!   I may know what's been getting some of the critters now! 
But he was awesome to see!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Alllrighty then, Quirk has the controls tonight!


You betchya! The remote control!  I have a cop here that is either harassing me, or sweet on me... I ain't taken no chances


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Alllrighty then, Quirk has the controls tonight!



sounds good to me


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> You betchya! The remote control!  I have a cop here that is either harassing me, or sweet on me... I ain't taken no chances



If he asks you to assume the position and mentions cavity search take your chances with the search dogs


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> You betchya! The remote control!  I have a cop here that is either harassing me, or sweet on me... I ain't taken no chances


 you done got on baldfish's radar?!?!



Hankus said:


> If he asks you to assume the position and mentions cavity search take your chances with the search dogs


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Slip!!  Cool sight earlier, got the hay rolled to the pen and turned over and a _*HUGE*_ owl swooped through!   I may know what's been getting some of the critters now!
> But he was awesome to see!!



that is cool

i think its cool how in the day light you can see them but cant hear them, but at night you can hear them and cant see them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year, folks.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you done got on baldfish's radar?!?!



little heavy on the  there keebs  critter key stuck


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> If he asks you to assume the position and mentions cavity search take your chances with the search dogs





Keebs said:


> you done got on baldfish's radar?!?!


Does he look like Uncle Fester?


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 1, 2011)

Living room floor is done. They'll be back tomorrow to do Mini Me's room. 

Jennifer has the flu and a sinus infection. Bubba is nuts thinking I shouldn't take her to the doctor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Tami Flu cuts the duration and severity of the flu in half, but it's prescription only, and has to be started within 48 hours of symptoms.


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year, folks.



same to you, Nick.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> that is cool
> 
> i think its cool how in the day light you can see them but cant hear them, but at night you can hear them and cant see them.


I heard the "swoosh" of his wings & looked & I swear he had a 10' wing span........ no, it really wasn't that big, but it was BIG!!



Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year, folks.


 Happy New Year to you too, Nic!!



Hankus said:


> little heavy on the  there keebs  critter key stuck


 whateverdoyoumean  



Capt Quirk said:


> Does he look like Uncle Fester?


A very TALL and BIG imposing figure, not sure I'd associate Uncle Fester with him though............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Living room floor is done. They'll be back tomorrow to do Mini Me's room.
> 
> Jennifer has the flu and a sinus infection. Bubba is nuts thinking I shouldn't take her to the doctor.
> 
> ...


Good Deal on the floor!!  Get everything moved back then?? 
Hope Jenn gets to feeling better soon!! <--- Gatorade


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year, folks.



Happy new year Nic 



Capt Quirk said:


> Does he look like Uncle Fester?



naw he looks like a tall bald good ol boy  If he pulls ya over just dont run cause he will catch ya


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Living room floor is done. They'll be back tomorrow to do Mini Me's room.
> 
> Jennifer has the flu and a sinus infection. Bubba is nuts thinking I shouldn't take her to the doctor.
> 
> ...



drown it


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

oh, Nic, can you please post up a pic of your tomahawk handles?


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal on the floor!!  Get everything moved back then??
> Hope Jenn gets to feeling better soon!! <--- Gatorade



Well, sorta. We're moving Mini Me's stuff out in a little while. Some stuff is not really in our way so we're not going to move it back until we're ready to put everything where we want it. And Bubba (aka the hoarder) has to get rid of a bunch of stuff. I'm hoping to shop for area rugs next week. 

She's better tonight. The drugs have kicked in. The child rarely gets sick, but every now and then her body makes her slow down for a few days.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> drown it



She's too young to drink and I don't want to go to jail. She would tell on me 'cause she tells on herself.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> She's too young to drink and I don't want to go to jail. She would tell on me 'cause she tells on herself.



she takes after bamer ya say  idjit


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> oh, Nic, can you please post up a pic of your tomahawk handles?





Here ya go, Cody. The darker one is hickory. The lighter one is white ash.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



Whut?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>







OutFishHim said:


> Whut?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Whut?


 Go do your wifely duties and quit playin on the internet woman..


----------



## Otis (Jan 1, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Whut?


 


I don't know what you did....or what you are gonna do, but either way I am sure you need a


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


>







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go do your wifely duties and quit playin on the internet woman..



No!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 1, 2011)

Otis said:


> I don't know what you did....or what you are gonna do, but either way I am sure you need a



Probably....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

beer or likker


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> beer or likker



likker for me


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> beer or likker



Both?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> beer or likker



Sure


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Well, sorta. We're moving Mini Me's stuff out in a little while. Some stuff is not really in our way so we're not going to move it back until we're ready to put everything where we want it. And Bubba (aka the hoarder) has to get rid of a bunch of stuff. I'm hoping to shop for area rugs next week.
> 
> She's better tonight. The drugs have kicked in. The child rarely gets sick, but every now and then her body makes her slow down for a few days.


I am sooo trying to become a "minimalist" myself, haven't made much head way, but I'm still trying!!
If I ain't better by next week, I'm going to the doc myself, I can't just "stop" and heal!



Bubbette said:


> She's too young to drink and I don't want to go to jail. She would tell on me 'cause she tells on herself.






OutFishHim said:


>






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go do your wifely duties and quit playin on the internet woman..


 then go do your husbandly duties! 



Hankus said:


> beer or likker


 I thought you did both??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Both?



we have a winner  

4D and coors


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, Bubbette, tell Bama I'm frying the pork chops "his way" tonight!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Sure



Imma gonna slide over thair and harass ya sometime fer long I bleve  Been in too big a rush last 2 runs


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I am sooo trying to become a "minimalist" myself, haven't made much head way, but I'm still trying!!
> If I ain't better by next week, I'm going to the doc myself, I can't just "stop" and heal!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sista!!!!   Happy New Year!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Both?





Hankus said:


> we have a winner
> 
> 4D and coors



or just a plain ole boilermaker


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!!!!   Happy New Year!!!


Happy New Year to you too!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go, Cody. The darker one is hickory. The lighter one is white ash.



Thanks


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or just a plain ole boilermaker



Never could quiet master that combination.......... it's either beer or liquor for me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Thanks





Anytime, son. You just holler.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or just a plain ole boilermaker


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Never could quiet master that combination.......... it's either beer or liquor for me!



pansy


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> we have a winner
> 
> 4D and coors



Yay!! 

What did I win?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Imma gonna slide over thair and harass ya sometime fer long I bleve  Been in too big a rush last 2 runs



Bring beer


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Yay!!
> 
> What did I win?



3 of these   




and I'm sure ya need em


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Bring beer



shore thing


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> pansy


yeah, so, and your point?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> shore thing


And Burger King...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, so, and your point?



no point


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> And Burger King...



From here it liable to get cold but I rekon I could swing it


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> From here it liable to get cold but I rekon I could swing it



And strippers... but if the wife catches them, it was all your idea.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> And strippers... but if the wife catches them, it was all your idea.



I dunno.....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I dunno.....



Cheekun


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Cheekun



just how fast can the battle axe run


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

You're young, don't sweat it


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> You're young, don't sweat it



Tell ya what. I'll check wid Unkle Drankus an see can I get some local talent for ya


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>



What you laughing about Nanook?


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

keebs are you still not going to chehaw?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> What you laughing about Nanook?



two idjits discussin food, drink n strippers


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> two idjits discussin food, drink n strippers



Silly girl... the real laughs start after alcohol


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> keebs are you still not going to chehaw?


 As of right now, ain't no way........... my daughter is planning on going though......... UNLESS it works out for me to go on Sunday, that'd be about the only way if then.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Silly girl... the real laughs start after alcohol



Ifin I was a bettin man I'd bet she already knew that


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Could be...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya take that keyler strait er mixed Capt


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Sometimes mixed, usually just chase it with ice cold Bush.


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> As of right now, ain't no way........... my daughter is planning on going though......... UNLESS it works out for me to go on Sunday, that'd be about the only way if then.



well dang...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Did ya lose a c or is the misprint cheaper


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Could just be either or at these point


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> well dang...


 You have NOOoooooo idea!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Could just be either or at these point



I herd dat  Got a keyler preference


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 1, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>



Hey eskimo lady,
Happy New Year !!!!!! 

Yall behave yourselves. I am going to watch some tv and crash.

WAR- 3-5-11.......


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey eskimo lady,
> Happy New Year !!!!!!
> 
> Yall behave yourselves. I am going to watch some tv and crash.
> ...



bowl games


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello, Babes and Bro's!
The house makeover continues with the study,foyer, and living room now floored. Got stuff moved for the hallway and Allie's room to be done tomorrow.
Rainy day, footbaw, and hard work. What a messed up weekend. I ain't hunting in this mess anyway.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I herd dat  Got a keyler preference



Got a bottle of Marguaritaville premix, and it was a little weak. Also got a bottle of Souza Gold that I ain't tried yet.  I might just break the seal on that with you. Out of all the stuff I have tried, Sammy Hagar's Cabo is the best... just can't afford that top shelf stuff, ya know?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello, Babes and Bro's!
> The house makeover continues with the study,foyer, and living room now floored. Got stuff moved for the hallway and Allie's room to be done tomorrow.
> Rainy day, footbaw, and hard work. What a messed up weekend. I ain't hunting in this mess anyway.



least ya aint werkin  and ya can take a break long as bubbette dunno catcht ya 



Capt Quirk said:


> Got a bottle of Marguaritaville premix, and it was a little weak. Also got a bottle of Souza Gold that I ain't tried yet.  I might just break the seal on that with you. Out of all the stuff I have tried, Sammy Hagar's Cabo is the best... just can't afford that top shelf stuff, ya know?



Drank enuff Gold to float WaCo off when I was in HS. 2 cases or 30s of Coors light and a quart of Gold was the reglar weekend supplies  Wisht I could remember all I done back then


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Drank enuff Gold to float WaCo off when I was in HS. 2 cases or 30s of Coors light and a quart of Gold was the reglar weekend supplies  Wisht I could remember all I done back then



My stupid youth moments were double shots and jack and coke chasers.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello, Babes and Bro's!
> The house makeover continues with the study,foyer, and living room now floored. Got stuff moved for the hallway and Allie's room to be done tomorrow.
> Rainy day, footbaw, and hard work. What a messed up weekend. I ain't hunting in this mess anyway.


Wobert!!!  Happy New Years, darlin'!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 1, 2011)

Time to shut it down again. Dribble safe peoples


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> My stupid youth moments were double shots and jack and coke chasers.



did that too. Drive home. Work/drink on somebodys hotrod. Test it the next evenin and mix a new batch. Its a wonder the chosen few of us that did that lived  and 4X4s was the worst. Had a buddy with a spare bed and trails   Ever herd the sound of a motor go from 1200 to wide open when the ujoints give


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Time to shut it down again. Dribble safe peoples



taker easy Quirk


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wobert!!!  Happy New Years, darlin'!



Hey, Baby!! 
Whats this "I ain't coming to Chehaw" I saw you post?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Time to shut it down again. Dribble safe peoples


Stay Dry!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Baby!!
> Whats this "I ain't coming to Chehaw" I saw you post?


~~sigh~~ remember the storage barn where the feed & other stuff is stored?  the one at the back?  well, it's going to be moved up near the house to be a wood shop/storage............ the guy won't be over this way until next week......... only time to move/re-arrange stuff is the weekends, plus company is coming with the possibility of extra guests going to be here.......... better to say "Ain't no way" now and if it works out I can get there, fine, if not, I'd rather not say "maybe".........


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

i just rememberd i got a duck hunt on the 8th...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> i just rememberd i got a duck hunt on the 8th...


 I thought it was the next weekend??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey ya'll... any body up in here??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey ya'll... any body up in here??


How was WallyWorld?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How was WallyWorld?



Not bad ... got some Moosetracks ice cream but I'm too full from dinner to have any!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Not bad ... got some Moosetracks ice cream but I'm too full from dinner to have any!


Yum that's some good stuff!   I ain't eat yet............ butterbeans, greens, blackeyed peas, lacy cornbread & pork chops


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey ya'll... any body up in here??



nope


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yum that's some good stuff!   I ain't eat yet............ butterbeans, greens, blackeyed peas, lacy cornbread & pork chops



Pretty much what we had ... collards, blackeyed peas, regular cornbread and creole butter injected pork loin.  I'm STUFFED ... but now I don't have room for ice cream.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> nope



PREcisely!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Pretty much what we had ... collards, blackeyed peas, regular cornbread and creole butter injected pork loin.  I'm STUFFED ... but now I don't have room for ice cream.


I'm planning on the injected pork loin for the company next weekend!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> PREcisely!



howdy miz tag  

I gotts to be carful bout the other portons of this board. Theys a passel of mods out there


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


Yo!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

howdy BOSS  Did that water make it easier to tote the loss


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm planning on the injected pork loin for the company next weekend!!



Baldfish and their Dad and Uncle are 'sposed to be coming down next weekend.  Don't know what I'm doing then.  Pa-in-law usually insists on taking us out for Mexican one night.  RB will prolly be grilling otherwise.  



Hankus said:


> howdy miz tag
> 
> I gotts to be carful bout the other portons of this board. Theys a passel of mods out there



evening... me too... pm incoming!


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was the next weekend??



chehaw is on the 7th 8th and 9th. the duck hunt is on the 8th.

im not sure i can do both, because of gas.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> chehaw is on the 7th 8th and 9th. the duck hunt is on the 8th.
> 
> im not sure i can do both, because of gas.



you mean gas like gas or gas like Quack gas


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> chehaw is on the 7th 8th and 9th. the duck hunt is on the 8th.
> 
> im not sure i can do both, because of gas.



Just take it easy on the beans Bro!!


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> you mean gas like gas or gas like Quack gas


gas like, car goes vroom, gas.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just take it easy on the beans Bro!!



thats how i keep other hunters out of _my_ spot.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> thats how i keep other hunters out of _my_ spot.




Duck hunters gotta be RUTHLESS!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yo!!



wassssssssuppppppppppp!!!  



Hankus said:


> howdy BOSS  Did that water make it easier to tote the loss



shoot man, didnt even drank any of it.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> you mean gas like gas or gas like Quack gas





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just take it easy on the beans Bro!!



idjits


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> wassssssssuppppppppppp!!!
> 
> 
> 
> shoot man, didnt even drank any of it.



based on the levels of Jack, 4D and Coors I tried you made a good call to save it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> thats how i keep other hunters out of _my_ spot.


Stealthy one you are!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> shoot man, didnt even drank any of it.


.........Dang Bro you feelin alright??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Dang Bro you feelin alright??





yeah im feeling right..... but only because i didnt drink any of it!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Dang Bro you feelin alright??



did ya see the game  obviously not or ya wouldnt ask that


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (6 members and 0 guests)  
Hankus  


I is jealos


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (6 members and 0 guests)
> Hankus
> 
> 
> I is jealos



Regular full house all of a sudden ... wonder what up??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (6 members and 0 guests)
> Hankus
> 
> 
> I is jealos



Why Jealous? It's usually babes if they hide their screen name!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah im feeling right..... but only because i didnt drink any of it!


Bragger!!



Hankus said:


> did ya see the game  obviously not or ya wouldnt ask that


I saw the game.........All the more reason for imbibing!!



Hankus said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (6 members and 0 guests)
> Hankus
> 
> 
> I is jealos


Why is you jealos??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why Jealous? It's usually babes if they hide their screen name!



You are correct sir.... my name is hidden.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You are correct sir.... my name is hidden.



See, Hankus?
It was BBQBabe.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why Jealous? It's usually babes if they hide their screen name!



That why I iz jelous. If I hide me can I see the other hiders


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why Jealous? It's usually babes if they hide their screen name!





rhbama3 said:


> See, Hankus?
> It was BBQBabe.



And Tagbabe ... I don't like RB knowin' where I'ma lurkin' around.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> See, Hankus?
> It was BBQBabe.



not what I was hopin for. He smells good (usually like BBQ ) but he aint no looker


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why Jealous? It's usually babes if they hide their screen name!


Why Pookie I didn't know you thought of me that way!!


rhbama3 said:


> See, Hankus?
> It was BBQBabe.


Jilted for another already!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> not what I was hopin for. He smells good (usually like BBQ ) but he aint no hooker



Yes I is honey..... 100 Roses.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, i'm headed to bed. Took two aleve because my back feels like a pretzel. No one should ever have to empty a teenage daughters room of everything. It's scary in there!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> And Tagbabe ... I don't like RB knowin' where I'ma lurkin' around.



Great idea. I is now invisible so Bubba can't see me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm headed to bed. Took two aleve because my back feels like a pretzel. No one should ever have to empty a teenage daughters room of everything. It's scary in there!


Night Bama!!.......I feel your pain with the back issues!!.........Two truckloads of firewood cut, and split yesterday!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

nite bamer


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yes I is honey..... 100 Roses.



What a baaaagain!  



rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm headed to bed. Took two aleve because my back feels like a pretzel. No one should ever have to empty a teenage daughters room of everything. It's scary in there!



Nite Bammers  



Bubbette said:


> Great idea. I is now invisible so Bubba can't see me.



makes stawkin' SO much easier!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 1, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmm peaches.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

slip said:


> chehaw is on the 7th 8th and 9th. the duck hunt is on the 8th.
> 
> im not sure i can do both, because of gas.


I know what ya mean!



BBQBOSS said:


> wassssssssuppppppppppp!!!
> 
> 
> 
> shoot man, didnt even drank any of it.


 You got a fever?!?!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Dang Bro you feelin alright??


Exactly!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why Pookie I didn't know you thought of me that way!!
> Jilted for another already!!




Ok, *just* did get my New Years Day Feast in but man*oh*man was it sooooo worth it!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm peaches.....


 Don't mention food!!!!
 Hey docsnowymama!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't mention food!!!!
> Hey docsnowymama!



Its not food, but it does come in a mason jar... dangerous stuff, when all you can taste is sweet delicious peaches   

Hey Sista  Did that concoction help at all?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Its not food, but it does come in a mason jar... dangerous stuff, when all you can taste is sweet delicious peaches
> 
> Hey Sista  Did that concoction help at all?


I don't think I'd even have room for that right now!
I DO believe it has helped!!  I'm gonna restock next week so I'll keep the things on hand from here on out!  Thanks!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm peaches.....





SnowHunter said:


> Its not food, but it does come in a mason jar... dangerous stuff, when all you can taste is sweet delicious peaches


*Perk*..........You got enough to share??

Hey Snowy!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, *just* did get my New Years Day Feast in but man*oh*man was it sooooo worth it!!



Chick you are the only folks I know what eats later than we do!!    Guess you don't got room for ice cream either huh??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Chick you are the only folks I know what eats later than we do!!    Guess you don't got room for ice cream either huh??


Oh gawd no, but it sure would be nice to know I had a bowl for snack tomorrow!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

hey snowy 

nite yalses


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't think I'd even have room for that right now!
> I DO believe it has helped!!  I'm gonna restock next week so I'll keep the things on hand from here on out!  Thanks!


I didn't catch it early enough...well, I did, but didn't do nuttin... glad it helped some!! Oh, and the leftover makes a TERRIFIC chicken marinade/sauce 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> *Perk*..........You got enough to share??
> 
> Hey Snowy!!


I got a full big jar  We'll bring some to the next gatherin  
Hey Mitch 


Tag-a-long said:


> Chick you are the only folks I know what eats later than we do!!    Guess you don't got room for ice cream either huh??


I DO!   Hey TagSista 


Hankus said:


> hey snowy
> 
> nite yalses


Hey Hankus! Night Hankus


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I DO!   Hey TagSista



Hey GF   ... it's moosetracks, I'll send a bowl your way!  I'm still too full from supper!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> hey snowy
> 
> nite yalses


Night Drankus!!



SnowHunter said:


> I got a full big jar  We'll bring some to the next gatherin
> Hey Mitch


Looking forward to it!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey GF   ... it's moosetracks, I'll send a bowl your way!  I'm still too full from supper!


Yummmy!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Drankus!!
> 
> Looking forward to it!!



Us too!!!! WAR won't get here quick enough


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I didn't catch it early enough...well, I did, but didn't do nuttin... glad it helped some!! Oh, and the leftover makes a TERRIFIC chicken marinade/sauce


Oooooo, I bet it would!!  
Now, ya got anything for fever blisters!  Never fails, system gets out of whack like this & wham, them things pop out!!

Gonna go run around the house a few times & call it a night!
 Folks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Us too!!!! WAR won't get here quick enough


W.A.R. IV!!.........Counting the days!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oooooo, I bet it would!!
> Now, ya got anything for fever blisters!  Never fails, system gets out of whack like this & wham, them things pop out!!
> 
> Gonna go run around the house a few times & call it a night!
> Folks!!


G'night Darlin!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oooooo, I bet it would!!
> Now, ya got anything for fever blisters!  Never fails, system gets out of whack like this & wham, them things pop out!!
> 
> Gonna go run around the house a few times & call it a night!
> Folks!!



Night Sista


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 2, 2011)

Back on shift

eatin smoked salmon and ribs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

short night on the 31st, too much food and activity yesterday early made for a early night last night and an even earlier morning today.   feel a nap coming on already.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

morning folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

morning jm


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Morning guys.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm





Capt Quirk said:


> Morning guys.



How everyone this morning....

Hey Gobble,the BCS/playoff bashing has begun...Thanks TCU


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> How everyone this morning....
> 
> Hey Gobble,the BCS/playoff bashing has begun...Thanks TCU


Awake, and not thrilled about it! 

How you doin Mike? HEY! Would you happen to know of any old IBM Thinkpads? I needs some donors


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Awake, and not thrilled about it!
> 
> How you doin Mike? HEY! Would you happen to know of any old IBM Thinkpads? I needs some donors



Which model thinkpad? and what are ya looking for?I can ask the puter people I know


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Which model thinkpad?


Type 1171


jmfauver said:


> and what are ya looking for?I can ask the puter people I know


The screen and the HDD... are fine. So, everything else?


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Type 1171
> The screen and the HDD... are fine. So, everything else?



wouldn't it be easier to buy a new one


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Easier? You don't know me vewy well 

Yeah, it would be much easier, but I can't really justify the expense of a new laptop (or used). I've got a few desktops here that work, and my BIL is bringing my editing machine back. But, there are some projects on the drive I want, and it is nice to have the thing on occasion. It was a freebie, the network port was fried, so I could never go online or network, and the battery was toast too. Now the screen hinges and case are shot, and the USB is dead too. Get them taken care of, and I'll be happy


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Easier? You don't know me vewy well
> 
> Yeah, it would be much easier, but I can't really justify the expense of a new laptop (or used). I've got a few desktops here that work, and my BIL is bringing my editing machine back. But, there are some projects on the drive I want, and it is nice to have the thing on occasion. It was a freebie, the network port was fried, so I could never go online or network, and the battery was toast too. Now the screen hinges and case are shot, and the USB is dead too. Get them taken care of, and I'll be happy



PM Incoming


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> PM Incoming



Holy cow, you were right! is you a psychic or something?


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Holy cow, you were right! is you a psychic or something?



YES and I feel another one coming in


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> YES and I feel another one coming in


You was wrong! There were two more messages


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> You was wrong! There were two more messages



And a few more for good measure...Hope it all helps...


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

Off to the store see ya later folks


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Have a good day Mike, and thanks for the pointers


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 2, 2011)

Good morning everybody!   Hope y'all feeling ok this morning.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Morning BB... feeling tired. I should have gone back to bed, but too late now


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning BB... feeling tired. I should have gone back to bed, but too late now



not too late for me though Capt. Q.   A few more hours of rest should be just the ticket for what ails me.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/forums/index.php?
Uh oh... not another forum


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> not too late for me though Capt. Q.   A few more hours of rest should be just the ticket for what ails me.



I remember those days, back before kids...


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

I be back....Man I love shopping when the store is empty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> not too late for me though Capt. Q. A few more hours of rest should be just the ticket for what ails me.


 
Lazy Butt!!!! Get up and be productive at something...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lazy Butt!!!! Get up and be productive at something...



Nooooooo... I don't want to! Don't make me do it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

bbl is now!  morning Capt. and my northern neighbor.  BB is gone I am sure.

That was a quick trip to the store.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bbl is now!  morning Capt. and my northern neighbor.  BB is gone I am sure.
> 
> That was a quick trip to the store.



Store is empty,I get in and get out,no window shopping ( unless it is at Basspro)


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Whas up gobble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

Even then I usually get behind the one shopper checking out that has to get a price check, wants to split the 10 items in the cart three ways, needs the manager who is on break, and has a child who wandered off to get the 11th item they forgot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Whas up gobble?



me?


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Even then I usually get behind the one shopper checking out that has to get a price check, wants to split the 10 items in the cart three ways, needs the manager who is on break, and has a child who wandered off to get the 11th item they forgot.



One nice thing about going to the store on a Sunday,most folks are getting ready for church


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> One nice thing about going to the store on a Sunday,most folks are getting ready for church



I have been know to go to the grocery on Sunday morn my self for that reason and others tend to sleep in.


----------



## Suthrnbuckhunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnn  wheres the coffee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

Suthrnbuckhunter said:


> Yaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnn wheres the coffee


 
It's at Boneboys place. Just go on over and ring the doorbell 10 or 20 times. He'll be glad to see you..


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have been know to go to the grocery on Sunday morn my self for that reason and others tend to sleep in.



Agreed,if I gotta go on Saturday I go at 3 am


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

Morning, guys!
Hey Gobble, what happened to them corn-fed Nebraska boys yesterday? Hungover?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

What are you doing today Bama? Anything entertaining planned? It's a nasty drizzly day here, I could sure use a chuckle


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, guys!
> Hey Gobble, what happened to them corn-fed Nebraska boys yesterday? Hungover?



Since they are joining the Big 10 they thought they were supposed to follow their lead and lose.  

And like many of the puppy fans, a lot of the Big Red faithful and been saying the OC needs to go.   A hold over from the Callahan era.  Can score lots of points during the season and gets to the playoffs or bowls and nada.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> What are you doing today Bama? Anything entertaining planned? It's a nasty drizzly day here, I could sure use a chuckle


 
It's on days like this that Rob likes to tinker with trailer wiring, while it is hooked to the electrical system of his truck, just to get maximum effect of the experience...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's on days like this that Rob likes to tinker with trailer wiring, while it is hooked to the electrical system of his truck, just to get maximum effect of the experience...



Ever hear of a Nanny Cam? We should go in on a Bama Cam... good times are sure to follow


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> What are you doing today Bama? Anything entertaining planned? It's a nasty drizzly day here, I could sure use a chuckle



I figure i'll just put a couple of holes in the wall whille moving furniture, followed by a totally useless trip to Lowe's for some more 1/4 round trim, felt pads, and bendable trim to go around the fireplace. Bubbette wants a new dvd cabinet, so i may go ahead and buy one to assemble. At some point, i'll nail my finger to the thing with a hammer. A second trip will be made to Lowes to pick up something i forgot the first time. Most of the day will be spent wiping  glue pawprints off the new floor. If the rain stops, a good dunking in the koi pond to replace the water pump may be in order.


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 2, 2011)

Mornin dribs.   rhbama3, you going to be at Chehaw?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin dribs.   rhbama3, you going to be at Chehaw?



Hey, Laney!
I'm on call for the hospital that weekend, but i plan to be at Chehaw most of Saturday if i ain't working.


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Laney!
> I'm on call for the hospital that weekend, but i plan to be at Chehaw most of Saturday if i ain't working.



Good deal. I'm planning on coming down to meet the south side people.

My wife and I were looking at WAR pics, and don't know what to think.  Can you explain?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I figure i'll just put a couple of holes in the wall whille moving furniture, followed by a totally useless trip to Lowe's for some more 1/4 round trim, felt pads, and bendable trim to go around the fireplace. Bubbette wants a new dvd cabinet, so i may go ahead and buy one to assemble. At some point, i'll nail my finger to the thing with a hammer. A second trip will be made to Lowes to pick up something i forgot the first time. Most of the day will be spent wiping  glue pawprints off the new floor. If the rain stops, a good dunking in the koi pond to replace the water pump may be in order.



Dude! Don't buy a kit, do it from scratch! You spend almost the same in materials, but it will be worth it in the long run, when the particle wood kit is falling apart.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> My wife and I were looking at WAR pics, and don't know what to think.  Can you explain?



Either guarding the beer, or lunch. Take your pick


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Laney!
> I'm on call for the hospital that weekend, but i plan to be at Chehaw most of Saturday if i ain't working.


Bamer it's raining, you best stay indoors today.



Laneybird said:


> Good deal. I'm planning on coming down to meet the south side people.
> 
> My wife and I were looking at WAR pics, and don't know what to think.  Can you explain?


Man i so doo want one of them get-ups!! Where you get that at?
 See, that'd be right fo my lunch box at work. I gots ta know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Good deal. I'm planning on coming down to meet the south side people.
> 
> My wife and I were looking at WAR pics, and don't know what to think.  Can you explain?


Beer anti-theft device. It works real good at night. 
Love the avatar by the way. Cat Ballou is one of my favorite western comedies! 


Capt Quirk said:


> Dude! Don't buy a kit, do it from scratch! You spend almost the same in materials, but it will be worth it in the long run, when the particle wood kit is falling apart.


You don't know me very well. I have no business being around that much wood and sharp edged tools.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You don't know me very well. I have no business being around that much wood and sharp edged tools.



  I think bama just needs to stick to Koi pond maintainance......


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Beer anti-theft device. It works real good at night.
> Love the avatar by the way. Cat Ballou is one of my favorite western comedies!
> 
> The avatar explains how I feel today. Got what Bubbette's got!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

almost time for the NFL food run,then park my backside in front of a TV to watch the Falcons FLY into a first round BYE


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> almost time for the NFL food run,then park my backside in front of a TV to watch the Falcons FLY into a first round BYE



Mornin' folks.....10-4 on that Mike!!! I'd love to see a rematch with the Saints too. That was a good game last Monday.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Morning folks!


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Morning folks!




Mornin'       How come you aren't in the woods?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You don't know me very well. I have no business being around that much wood and sharp edged tools.



See? That is exactly why, and why we need a BamaCam!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks.....10-4 on that Mike!!! I'd love to see a rematch with the Saints too. That was a good game last Monday.



Lets just get a first round bye and make the Saints play on the road before they visit,should make the job a little bit friendlier...



chuckb7718 said:


> Morning folks!





Laneybird said:


> Mornin'       How come you aren't in the woods?



Morning folks...


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks.....10-4 on that Mike!!! I'd love to see a rematch with the Saints too. That was a good game last Monday.




You betch ya!   Going to hit the showers and put on my Falcons shirt and cap, then sit here all by myself. Man, It's going to be great!


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 2, 2011)

Any score predictions?   Guess I'll go with Falcons...34- 12


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> almost time for the NFL food run,then park my backside in front of a TV to watch the Falcons FLY into a first round BYE



Haven't you already made a trip out to the store today?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin'       How come you aren't in the woods?



'Cause my truck's broke and the wife took the other one to work!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> 'Cause my truck's broke and the wife took the other one to work!



Nice dawg you posted yestiddy chuckb


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Haven't you already made a trip out to the store today?



It's called fresh chicken wings,from the wing place,they don't open until noon


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



What's you're rush, Hanky?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

Got your weekly standing order in?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Nice dawg you posted yestiddy chuckb



Thanky kindly. He turned out to be the only reason to slip the safety off all morning....but it was a pretty day to be in the woods!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



What kinda trouble you causing now?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> What kinda trouble you causing now?



How dare you accuse 'Stankus' of causing trouble!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> How dare you accuse 'Stankus' of causing trouble!!



"Accusing" would imply that I wasn't sure


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't Bogart that popcorn Snowey


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> "Accusing" would imply that I wasn't sure



When it comes to 'Stankus', your implications will prove to be right sooner than later!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey there Snowchicken boatbuilder lady!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

She builds boats too?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Don't Bogart that popcorn Snowey


 Mornin Quirk 


chuckb7718 said:


> Hey there Snowchicken boatbuilder lady!



Mornin Chuckiepoo  

how yall doin


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Morning/afternoon Snowey. I'm damp, how you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


>


Hey Snowbabe! 


chuckb7718 said:


> Hey there Snowchicken boatbuilder lady!


Whattup, Chuck? 


Capt Quirk said:


> She builds boats too?


Well, she tears them apart pretty good. Still waiting to see pic's of the built back part of the process.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Bubbette (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Dude! Don't buy a kit, do it from scratch! You spend almost the same in materials, but it will be worth it in the long run, when the particle wood kit is falling apart.



That would require him to work around very dangerous power tools. I agree that falling in the pond and hitting his head while rewiring the trailer are funny. However, anything that might change his ability to make money would not be funny (sawed off limbs, etc.).


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



Not yet....



Capt Quirk said:


> What kinda trouble you causing now?







SnowHunter said:


>



 



chuckb7718 said:


> When it comes to 'Stankus', your implications will prove to be right sooner than later!



One of these days, I'm gonna mozy on down there and document his antics and see how much of it DOESN'T make the 'Highlight' reel


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> That would require him to work around very dangerous power tools. I agree that falling in the pond and hitting his head while rewiring the trailer are funny. However, anything that might change his ability to make money would not be funny (sawed off limbs, etc.).



Modern medicine can just about sew anything back on, just don't bring him here... Milk enemas seem to be popular. That is Whole milk, of course


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> She builds boats too?



Our Snowy is talented in many different ways!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Chuckiepoo
> how yall doin



Peachy!!Notice I rubbed Quirk out?




rhbama3 said:


> Hey Snowbabe!
> 
> Whattup, Chuck?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> That would require him to work around very dangerous power tools. I agree that falling in the pond and hitting his head while rewiring the trailer are funny. However, anything that might change his ability to make money would not be funny (sawed off limbs, etc.).



May just pic Drankus up and head on down there then....sounds like guaranteed footage for Highlights


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Notice I rubbed Quirk out?



Hey now!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning/afternoon Snowey. I'm damp, how you?


Same.... but at least it aint rainin!!   


rhbama3 said:


> Hey Snowbabe!
> 
> Whattup, Chuck?
> 
> Well, she tears them apart pretty good. Still waiting to see pic's of the built back part of the process.


Hey Wingman! 

Yeah... naw.... they're sittin behind the barn, half tore apart   Not sure if they'll ever get put back together or not  They may just end up bein used for somethin else... 



Jeff C. said:


> Not yet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jeffieshmoo!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> May just pic Drankus up and head on down there then....sounds like guaranteed footage for Highlights



Nah. That's why I hired people to install the floors and do most of the work. He has enough to worry about between the pond and the trailers. He's not even allowed to pick up the nail gun or look at the saws the guys bring.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> May just pic Drankus up and head on down there then....sounds like guaranteed footage for Highlights



Oooh! Pick me up too! I needs to get outta here before I lose my mind!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Our Snowy is talented in many different ways!
> 
> 
> 
> Peachy!!Notice I rubbed Quirk out?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

What's left of my mind!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Same.... but at least it aint rainin!!
> Hey Wingman!
> 
> Yeah... naw.... they're sittin behind the barn, half tore apart   Not sure if they'll ever get put back together or not  They may just end up bein used for somethin else...
> ...



Hello there SweetSnowyBabe!!!! Purty here today, thank goodness....even though I'm gonna be a couch tater watchin NFL


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey now!



Don't shoot!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Nah. That's why I hired people to install the floors and do most of the work. He has enough to worry about between the pond and the trailers. He's not even allowed to pick up the nail gun or look at the saws the guys bring.



Tween me, Drankus, Quirk...producing, directing, shooting, promoting....starring Possum Bama and Co., I reckon it has potential for one of the TOP 5 reality shows of the year.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Time for lunch...then a nap....ya'll play nice!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Don't shoot!!!!


 Hey, hey, hey!!!  How you doin, chuckiepoo?!?!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Bamer, the sun is out now. You can come outside an play. But be keerful of them popup showers.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2011)

Zup Keebs!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tween me, Drankus, Quirk...producing, directing, shooting, promoting....starring Possum Bama and Co., I reckon it has potential for one of the TOP 5 reality shows of the year.



I smell America's Funniest Home video prize money


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Zup Keebs!


coughing, sneezing, wheezing, more coughing.......... dang I'm tired of this mess!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello there SweetSnowyBabe!!!! Purty here today, thank goodness....even though I'm gonna be a couch tater watchin NFL


Here too!!! Awww....dang couch tater   Headin out to work in the carport shortly... gots me a new deep freeze, well, new to me.. it was made in the 70s  



Keebs said:


> Hey, hey, hey!!!  How you doin, chuckiepoo?!?!


Hey Sista 


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Bamer, the sun is out now. You can come outside an play. But be keerful of them popup showers.


HI CRAIG!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, hey, hey!!!  How you doin, chuckiepoo?!?!



Hey MommaKeebs Feelin' any better



hogtrap44 said:


> Zup Keebs!



What ya say, HT???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey MommaKeebs Feelin' any better
> 
> 
> 
> What ya say, HT???


Let's put it this way........... I WILL be going to the doctor this week.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Here too!!! Awww....dang couch tater   Headin out to work in the carport shortly... gots me a new deep freeze, well, new to me.. it was made in the 70s
> 
> 
> Hey Sista
> ...


Never underestimate the new to you ones, my uncle gave me one that was a "50's" model over 20 yrs ago, when I left it at the ex's it was still kicking!  It was just too big,heavy & bulky to take with me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Let's put it this way........... I WILL be going to the doctor this week.



Here then, I'm gonna give you some of your OWN medicine

  YOU BETTER!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Here then, I'm gonna give you some of your OWN medicine
> 
> YOU BETTER!!!!


Trust me, no whuppin's needed, I'm tired of this mess & ain't nuttin getting rid of it! Plus, MizDawn & Quack called me last night & *encouraged* me to go as well, she STILL ain't at 100% herself yet!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> coughing, sneezing, wheezing, more coughing.......... dang I'm tired of this mess!


Still hoping ya get well right quick.



SnowHunter said:


> Here too!!! Awww....dang couch tater   Headin out to work in the carport shortly... gots me a new deep freeze, well, new to me.. it was made in the 70s
> 
> 
> Hey Sista
> ...


Hi ya Snowster. I bet you been having big fun this season. 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey MommaKeebs Feelin' any better
> 
> 
> 
> What ya say, HT???


Hey Jeff, got a fine meal awating on ya. Git here ta eats wid me.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Time fer leftovers at lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2011)

Pfffffffffffffft


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Still hoping ya get well right quick.
> 
> Hi ya Snowster. I bet you been having big fun this season.
> 
> Hey Jeff, got a fine meal awating on ya. Git here ta eats wid me.





Hankus said:


> Time fer leftovers at lunch





Hooked On Quack said:


> *Pfffffffffffffft*



   There went my appetite


----------



## slip (Jan 2, 2011)

its a little awkward when you've got a bunch of family visiting but you dont even know their names...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

slip said:


> its a little awkward when you've got a bunch of family visiting but you dont even know their names...



It gets easier when ya get old enough to start drinkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

slip said:


> its a little awkward when you've got a bunch of family visiting but you dont even know their names...





Hankus said:


> It gets easier when ya get old enough to start drinkin



Well, at least you have an excuse then


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2011)

slip said:


> its a little awkward when you've got a bunch of family visiting but you dont even know their names...


Do like i do an call everybody boo or bubba or carl or earl.



Hankus said:


> It gets easier when ya get old enough to start drinkin


Mistaken idenitys



Jeff C. said:


> Well, at least you have an excuse then


Yeah but be rough next day.


----------



## slip (Jan 2, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Do like i do an call everybody boo or bubba or carl or earl.



yup, everyone is john and bubba


----------



## Otis (Jan 2, 2011)

My boy just informed me we ain't havin' Mexican today, we are havin' Mexicaneese, like Chinese but a different language


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2011)

slip said:


> yup, everyone is john and bubba


Arrr ya go 'lil buddy. Have a good visit.



Otis said:


> My boy just informed me we ain't havin' Mexican today, we are havin' Mexicaneese, like Chinese but a different language


Why, them's the best kind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

Man, i am so ready to go to work tomorrow!
Many more days like this weekend is gonna kill me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes! I really appreciate the kind words!  Made my day!


----------



## slip (Jan 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes! I really appreciate the kind words!  Made my day!



 to many more.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes! I really appreciate the kind words!  Made my day!


 'bout time you showed up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

slip said:


> to many more.




You got that right....I need 'many more' sig lines 

Your Welcome, Nic


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Qwik trip to the trash and then its pop a top time   The firstuns fer F14 and the second is fer Nic  The rest.... well I'm takin suggestions fer the rest


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Qwik trip to the trash and then its pop a top time   The firstuns fer F14 and the second is fer Nic  The rest.... well I'm takin suggestions fer the rest





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hit up Miguel first....he gonna need it with that salty


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, hey, hey!!!  How you doin, chuckiepoo?!?!



Other than being 'buckless', I's good!

Hate you're under the weather....Git yore stubborn behind to the sawbones!!!

Wimmins!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Howdy doo, Chuckie????


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Qwik trip to the trash and then its pop a top time   The firstuns fer F14 and the second is fer Nic  The rest.... well I'm takin suggestions fer the rest



Slacker.....it's been 'popatop' time since 5 this morning!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy doo, Chuckie????



How you yerffeJ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Qwik trip to the trash and then its pop a top time   The firstuns fer F14 and the second is fer Nic  The rest.... well I'm takin suggestions fer the rest





chuckb7718 said:


> Slacker.....it's been 'popatop' time since 5 this morning!



Looks like you can scratch chuck from da list


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i am so ready to go to work tomorrow!
> Many more days like this weekend is gonna kill me!



You have a text.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> How you yerffeJ?



 Least ya spelled it right!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You have a text.



Hiya 'Bugsy!!



Jeff C. said:


> Least ya spelled it right!!!



Fess up!! How long did it take ya to figger it out?


----------



## Otis (Jan 2, 2011)

Bunch of slackers...do I gotta talk to myself in here?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

Otis said:


> Bunch of slackers...do I gotta talk to myself in here?


You've done it before!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow...I came in and everybody left.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You've done it before!!


 
He's even sang to himself in here.



Sterlo58 said:


> Wow...I came in and everybody left.


 
Hey Gneil, how's Sam doin? Y'all have a good Christmas?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's even sang to himself in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gneil, how's Sam doin? Y'all have a good Christmas?



Sam is doing great. He had the flu before Christmas but has made a full recovery. We spent some time in the snow in North Carolina this year. Awesome time. Hope yall had a great Christmas.

looking forward to WAR. Finally an event that we have no conflicts with. Yall comming ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hiya 'Bugsy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fess up!! How long did it take ya to figger it out?



Minute or 2  




Otis said:


> Bunch of slackers...do I gotta talk to my*SELF* in here?



fixed it for ya 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> You've done it before!!



Hate drivelin' alone


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lazy Butt!!!! Get up and be productive at something...


I did...I went thru my bedroom and cleaned up a tad.   


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's at Boneboys place. Just go on over and ring the doorbell 10 or 20 times. He'll be glad to see you..


  Always happy to see my friends come over to the house.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hiya 'Bugsy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fess up!! How long did it take ya to figger it out?




Hey ChuckyB  





Otis said:


> Bunch of slackers...do I gotta talk to myself in here?




This is different how?  







Hi Neil, Miguel, Jeff C., Mitch and anyone else out there.  



Just saw the True Grit remake. I've decided that Bama is no longer my "Wobbert-Woo! ". He's now my Rooster.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey lea,

True Grit was awesome wasn't it?

Hmmmmm....Wobbert the Wooster...has a nice ring to it.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey lea,
> 
> True Grit was awesome wasn't it?
> 
> Hmmmmm....Wobbert the Wooster...has a nice ring to it.



Yes it was and the kids LOVED IT!  

Been a long time since I saw a movie that made me laugh, cry and cheer that much in that short of time.  


He's a lean, mean hog-killin machine and his witt is that of Rooster's so yeah, he's my Wobbert-Wooster


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 2, 2011)

slip said:


> its a little awkward when you've got a bunch of family visiting but you dont even know their names...


I go thru that every day!  


Hankus said:


> It gets easier when ya get old enough to start drinkin





Jeff C. said:


> Well, at least you have an excuse then


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey ChuckyB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ms Tbug I need to go see that movie


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I go thru that every day!



How you doin Bob??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin Bob??



Doin great Jeff!  U the same I hope!    Give Teri and Jared a hug for me...Happy New Years!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sam is doing great. He had the flu before Christmas but has made a full recovery. We spent some time in the snow in North Carolina this year. Awesome time. Hope yall had a great Christmas.
> 
> looking forward to WAR. Finally an event that we have no conflicts with. Yall comming ?


 
Nope, the boy's got a 5K on that Saturday and we have the monthly NGTA shoot on that Sunday.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Other than being 'buckless', I's good!
> 
> Hate you're under the weather....Git yore stubborn behind to the sawbones!!!
> 
> Wimmins!


 hello kettle.......... 

How ya'll are?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> hello kettle..........
> 
> How ya'll are?



"Kettle"?....you tryin to say sumpin missy?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> "Kettle"?....you tryin to say sumpin missy?


No tryin' to it, buster, you heard me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

what is in a name?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yes it was and the kids LOVED IT!
> 
> Been a long time since I saw a movie that made me laugh, cry and cheer that much in that short of time.
> 
> ...


Wobbert Wooster? 

I can't wait for the dvd to come out! 
Done for today with the house and waiting on my "crispy duck" from the chinese delivery. I think it's actually a city pigeon they caught but it taste good anyway.
Call week starts tomorrow....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Wobbert Wooster?
> 
> I can't wait for the dvd to come out!
> Done for today with the house and waiting on my "crispy duck" from the chinese delivery. I think it's actually a city pigeon they caught but it taste good anyway.
> Call week starts tomorrow....



Mmmmm... Peking Pigeon!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No tryin' to it, buster, you heard me!



Elaboration? 
Hardheadeness  is a female attribute!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Elaboration?
> Hardheadeness  is a female attribute!



DING DING DING    WE HAVE A WINNER!~


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what is in a name?


 which one?



rhbama3 said:


> Wobbert Wooster?
> 
> Call week starts tomorrow....


Has a nice ring to it!
 or is it  after the week you've had?? 



Capt Quirk said:


> Mmmmm... Peking Pigeon!


 'bout right!



chuckb7718 said:


> Elaboration?
> Hardheadeness  is a female attribute!


Like you menfolk "rush to the doc" yourselves!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 2, 2011)

OOoh, we got video from last weekend.  I forgot to post it. 

Fishbait trying out his new baby.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XvU0pINMxRc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XvU0pINMxRc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

My freezing behind shooting the new .308  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g3eIeWuNpHI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g3eIeWuNpHI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

EvilRubberDucky shooting Fishbait's new .308

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Wnd0DFoLz8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Wnd0DFoLz8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

EvilRubberDucky shooting my Ruger.    

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d9loEqhqufk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d9loEqhqufk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Poor kid was terrified of that thing.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what is in a name?



Well there's a "n" and a "a" and a "m" and a "e"?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> DING DING DING    WE HAVE A WIENER!~


 Don't pick on Chuckiepoo like that, he has feewings!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mmmmm... Peking Pigeon!


 
From down that way it's more like Peeking Pigeon...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Like you menfolk "rush to the doc" yourselves!



Married a Nurse. She rushes me when I'm too sick to argue


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Like you menfolk "rush to the doc" yourselves!



No they don't but I EXPECT to hear that you've been!    

Don't need no more sickKeebsChick!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From down that way it's more like Peeking Pigeon...



Was you peeking?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't pick on Chuckiepoo like that, he has feewings!!!


 
Where?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well there's a "n" and a "a" and a "m" and a "e"?



ah the light has come on.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> OOoh, we got video from last weekend.  I forgot to post it.
> 
> Fishbait trying out his new baby.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> OOoh, we got video from last weekend.  I forgot to post it.
> 
> Fishbait trying out his new baby.
> 
> ...



Fishbait has that sucker dialed in, you looked like you wanted no part of shooting that .308 again, and poor Harley was holding his breath too long. Ya'll were really mad at those cars weren't you?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Like you menfolk "rush to the doc" yourselves!



Well....well.... I do....well....sometimes!
Sometimes the 'doc' is rushed to me!

And Bugsy.....I's on dialup! Woulda liked to seen that!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Married a Nurse. She rushes me when I'm too sick to argue


You "not" argue?!?!



turtlebug said:


> No they don't but I EXPECT to hear that you've been!
> 
> Don't need no more sickKeebsChick!


 other's have said to just "wear it out" but if there is something out there that'll kick it on out, I'm all for it!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where?






chuckb7718 said:


> Well....well.... I do....well....sometimes!
> Sometimes the 'doc' is rushed to me!
> 
> And Bugsy.....I's on dialup! Woulda liked to seen that!


MmmmmHHhmmmm, exactly!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait has that sucker dialed in, you looked like you wanted no part of shooting that .308 again, and poor Harley was holding his breath too long. Ya'll were really mad at those cars weren't you?



That sucker ain't as violent as Gabby.  I had done shot it, it was FREEZING and I wanted to go in the house where his mom had heat and a plethora of baked goodies.     

As for Harley.... we're thinking a .22 plinker.    

Nah, I think we're gonna go with a full sized 7mm-08. That kid and his 6'5" self and monkey arms is just too big for that compact model.  

We were shooting at a tree.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

I done drak one fer f14, nic, mc and cster. Whosx next


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I done drak one fer f14, nic, mc and cster. Whosx next



It's 8 o'clock and you only drank 4?
LIGHTWEIGHT!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> It's 8 o'clock and you only drank 4?
> LIGHTWEIGHT!!!!



I been werkin and I was drivin on actual raods. I know thats a sorry excuse but least I gots one


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> It's 8 o'clock and you only drank 4?
> LIGHTWEIGHT!!!!



I been werkin and I was drivin on actual raods. I know thats a sorry excuse but least I gots one


----------



## slip (Jan 2, 2011)

is the fourm 





really



slow





for
anyone
else?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I been werkin and I was drivin on actual raods. I know thats a sorry excuse but least I gots one



I'll give you a pass since you was driving!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

yet i can double post already


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 2, 2011)

Dang site crashed. T-bug musta crashed it with all them videos and all that high powered rifle fire.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

slip said:


> is the fourm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I done drak one fer f14, nic, mc and cster. Whosx next


throw back a couple or 6 for me, maybe it'll help me sleep better!



Hankus said:


> I been werkin and I was drivin on actual raods. I know thats a sorry excuse but least I gots one





Hankus said:


> I been werkin and I was drivin on actual raods. I know thats a sorry excuse but least I gots one



 



slip said:


> is the fourm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I was getting a database error.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

Danged server hiccups.... I told Hankus not to throw his empty cans in that direction..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> That sucker ain't as violent as Gabby.  I had done shot it, it was FREEZING and I wanted to go in the house where his mom had heat and a plethora of baked goodies.
> 
> As for Harley.... we're thinking a .22 plinker.
> 
> ...


Did harley ever shoot my rifle? I can't remember...


Hankus said:


> I done drak one fer f14, nic, mc and cster. Whosx next


Drink one for every post on this thread. That would be a worthy feat!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Danged server hiccups.... I told Hankus not to throw his empty cans in that direction..


He couldn't hear you over the rumble!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Drink one for every post on this thread. That would be a worthy feat!


 You trying to give him alkeehol poisoning?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Danged server hiccups.... I told Hankus not to throw his empty cans in that direction..



its bottles tonite and i didn think id actally hit it 



rhbama3 said:


> Did harley ever shoot my rifle? I can't remember...
> 
> Drink one for every post on this thread. That would be a worthy feat!



 I gonna need more time


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Danged server hiccups.... I told Hankus not to throw his empty cans in that direction..



Wrong button! Sorry Ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He couldn't hear you over the rumble!!



i has no ideer whut you iz tawkin bout  



Keebs said:


> You trying to give him alkeehol poisoning?!?!



Yeah iz ya


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow... I only left for a little bit, and the server crashed without me?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He couldn't hear you over the rumble!!


 
OH!!!! I didn't know he had Mexican for dinner..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You trying to give him alkeehol poisoning?!?!



He's used to it. 
Much better to "come to" in the morning instead of waking up.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Wrong button! Sorry Ladies and gentleman.



i laff at yer apology  and shoost in yer generel directin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Wrong button! Sorry Ladies and gentleman.


Bad Tripod, Bad!



Hankus said:


> i has no ideer whut you iz tawkin bout
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah iz ya


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH!!!! I didn't know he had Mexican for dinner..



i aint drakin mextican beers 



rhbama3 said:


> He's used to it.
> Much better to "come to" in the morning instead of waking up.



shore iz  

thanks gawd fer larm clarks


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Wow... I only left for a little bit, and the server crashed without me?


here lately it don't take much.............



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH!!!! I didn't know he had Mexican for dinner..


You sure it weren't "Mexineese"???



rhbama3 said:


> He's used to it.
> Much better to "come to" in the morning instead of waking up.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Bad Tripod, Bad!



mebbe its no receleshun of the event in qweschun


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

venturing over to the on topic to post a question, wish me luck.


----------



## slip (Jan 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Wrong button! Sorry Ladies and gentleman.



yer fired...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> venturing over to the on topic to post a question, wish me luck.


 you don't trust us to help ya out?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> venturing over to the on topic to post a question, wish me luck.



i come helps ya 

wisht me luck


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> i laff at yer apology  and shoost in yer generel directin


But I am over here


Keebs said:


> Bad Tripod, Bad!





slip said:


> yer fired...



Promise


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

slip said:


> yer fired...


 You don't know WHO we'd git if ya fire Tripod!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But I am over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then who i shoost over thair


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But I am over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pulling them "Ningeee" moves again?!?!


----------



## slip (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You don't know WHO we'd git if ya fire Tripod!!!!



Meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you don't trust us to help ya out?!?!



sure do.   I just wanted to let you know that if I disappeared what happened to me.

It is a well issue.  Twice today the water pressure just went from normal to no output.  Two minutes later more pressure in the water system than normal.   Ideas?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Meeeeeeeeeee



ya gets my vote


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm crashing for the night. I'm worn out after this weekend. See ya'll on the other side of midnight about 9am.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

nite bamer


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Meeeeeeeeeee


 U soooo Funny!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> sure do.   I just wanted to let you know that if I disappeared what happened to me.
> 
> It is a well issue.  Twice today the water pressure just went from normal to no output.  Two minutes later more pressure in the water system than normal.   Ideas?


Hhhhmmmm, pump going bad???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm crashing for the night. I'm worn out after this weekend. See ya'll on the other side of midnight about 9am.


Nite Wooster-Woobert!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> U soooo Funny!!!
> 
> 
> Hhhhmmmm, pump going bad???



that was one of my thoughts too.   Not good.   Buy gas or have water.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> that was one of my thoughts too.   Not good.   Buy gas or have water.



when i did big wells that could mean that there was a breach in the well casing


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> that was one of my thoughts too.   Not good.   Buy gas or have water.


It's getting tough, I know.............. how old is the well?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's getting tough, I know.............. how old is the well?



14 yo

there has always been a little settlement.  But in the last week there has been more than usually in the toilet tank or in a faucet that does not get used much like the basement it is noticeable when turned on.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> then who i shoost over thair


I do not know, but they don't look happy.


Keebs said:


> You pulling them "Ningeee" moves again?!?!


I got moves you, never seen before.


Hankus said:


> ya gets my vote



My too!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I do not know, but they don't look happy.
> 
> I got move you, never seen before.
> 
> ...



sometimes that happens to folkses when they take random gunfire


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, opinion needed here. Lot's of folks like soppin foods, especially foods with good pot likker. My wife thinks I'm weird (one of many reasons) cause I like puttin a couple of slices of loaf bread on the plate and pilin stuff like black eye peas on one, and turnip greens on the other. I guess it's like pre-sopin, don't know, but I've always done it. It's goooo-oooo-ooood...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, opinion needed here. Lot's of folks like soppin foods, especially foods with good pot likker. My wife thinks I'm weird (one of many reasons) cause I like puttin a couple of slices of loaf bread on the plate and pilin stuff like black eye peas on one, and turnip greens on the other. I guess it's like pre-sopin, don't know, but I've always done it. It's goooo-oooo-ooood...



ROLL TIDE


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sure do.   I just wanted to let you know that if I disappeared what happened to me.
> 
> It is a well issue.  Twice today the water pressure just went from normal to no output.  Two minutes later more pressure in the water system than normal.   Ideas?


On your pressure switch check the piping leading to it..........Ours did the same thing.........the inside of the 1/4" pipe was blocked with corrosion..........cleaned the corrosion fixed the problem................It took a lot of pressure to tell the pump when to shut off, and it didn't detect the pressure drop till almost all of the pressure was gone


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, opinion needed here. Lot's of folks like soppin foods, especially foods with good pot likker. My wife thinks I'm weird (one of many reasons) cause I like puttin a couple of slices of loaf bread on the plate and pilin stuff like black eye peas on one, and turnip greens on the other. I guess it's like pre-sopin, don't know, but I've always done it. It's goooo-oooo-ooood...


Had some collard green pot Likker over some cornbread yesterday!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 2, 2011)

Evening everyone!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

evenin


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 2, 2011)

How are you Hankus?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Doin great Jeff!  U the same I hope!    Give Teri and Jared a hug for me...Happy New Years!



Good to hear bro!!! Will do....back at ya 



gobbleinwoods said:


> venturing over to the on topic to post a question, wish me luck.



Good luck....I saw that, hope ya get it worked out.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, opinion needed here. Lot's of folks like soppin foods, especially foods with good pot likker. My wife thinks I'm weird (one of many reasons) cause I like puttin a couple of slices of loaf bread on the plate and pilin stuff like black eye peas on one, and turnip greens on the other. I guess it's like pre-sopin, don't know, but I've always done it. It's goooo-oooo-ooood...



 Nuttin like a good ol soppin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

OOOOOPS!!! Evenin' folks....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 14 yo
> 
> there has always been a little settlement.  But in the last week there has been more than usually in the toilet tank or in a faucet that does not get used much like the basement it is noticeable when turned on.


Sounds like "Rutt to the rescue"!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got moves you, never seen before.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, opinion needed here. Lot's of folks like soppin foods, especially foods with good pot likker. My wife thinks I'm weird (one of many reasons) cause I like puttin a couple of slices of loaf bread on the plate and pilin stuff like black eye peas on one, and turnip greens on the other. I guess it's like pre-sopin, don't know, but I've always done it. It's goooo-oooo-ooood...


sounds like my Papa!  



huntinglady74 said:


> Evening everyone!!!


Evenin!

Aaawwwlawd, I'm stuffed from second round of New Years Day meal............... calling it an early night!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OOOOOPS!!! Evenin' folks....


Hiya Chief!  I'm outta here, catch ya tomorrow!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

How yalll doin this evenin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sounds like my Papa!


 
I can live with that, knowin how you felt about him..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> How yalll doin this evenin?


 
Fat n sassy. How bout you Sis?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> How are you Hankus?



If I was any better it would be like I had good sense 



Jeff C. said:


> OOOOOPS!!! Evenin' folks....



evenin Cster


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> How yalll doin this evenin?



Evening Mrs Snowy


Jeff C. said:


> OOOOOPS!!! Evenin' folks....


Howdy!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> How yalll doin this evenin?



\/   \/   \/  \/   \/ \/



Hankus said:


> If I was any better it would be like I had good sense







Nite keebs


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!  I'm outta here, catch ya tomorrow!



Night Keebs


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

Evening folks!!............A little slow to respond watching a good movie


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening folks!!............A little slow to respond watching a good movie



What is it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!  I'm outta here, catch ya tomorrow!



 Dang...nite Keebs 



SnowHunter said:


> How yalll doin this evenin?



Purty gooood....you???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fat n sassy. How bout you Sis?







Hankus said:


> If I was any better it would be like I had good sense
> 
> 
> 
> evenin Cster



Sup....you been rumblin round??? 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Evening Mrs Snowy
> 
> Howdy!



Heyyyyy.....say you gots some moves eh??? You gonna demonstrate at WAR


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmmmmm......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy.....say you gots some moves eh??? You gonna demonstrate at WAR



Glad to

Keep a note book handy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmmm......



OH Really!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup....you been rumblin round???



been too busy fer rumblin lately


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> What is it



Shooter


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmmm......







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Glad to
> 
> Keep a note book handy.



will do


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Glad to
> 
> Keep a note book handy.



You ain't gonna be armed are ya??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 2, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> BA Hmmmmm...... bug



Fix it 

Bonjour


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmmm......


 
I know that song. One of my favorites...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Shooter



friend gave it to me and I set it on the cab of the rumbler. Yep, it never made it home


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't gonna be armed are ya??



or legged


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

hankus said:


> Will do



_lol_


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't gonna be armed are ya??


Always


Hankus said:


> or legged


Naturally


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OH Really!!!



Yup!



Hankus said:


>







Jeff C. said:


> You ain't gonna be armed are ya??



He can hit anything anyways....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fix it
> 
> Bonjour



Not sure about that...  Change yo avatar!

Bonjour!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know that song. One of my favorites...




I know!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>



 i knew to run


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fix it
> 
> *Bonjovi*


 
No idjit...........It's AC/DC....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No idjit...........It's AC/DC....



reminds me. Has anybody seed cooz lately


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know that song. One of my favorites...




<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1yzKmekm80A?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1yzKmekm80A?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1yzKmekm80A?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1yzKmekm80A?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



that is sooo not awesome


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 2, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Not sure about that...  Change yo avatar!
> 
> Bonjour!
> 
> :


To what


Miguel Cervantes said:


> No idjit...........It's AC/DC....


But but I like them.


Hankus said:


> reminds me. Has anybody seed cooz lately



I have several stunt doubles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> that is sooo not awesome



 I knew you would like it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have several stunut doubles.


 

Stunut??? Is that a cousin to the donut??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stunut??? Is that a cousin to the donut??



yes

ROLL TIDE


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well wow wee chatterboxes,  Got that gravy train and a lemonaid stand. Now to get that right cookie recipe den we all set. Rekon who want to go too.
 Been every where but the 'lectrick chair, seen everything but the wind. But this beats all. Sssssssssssss.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well wow wee chatterboxes,  Got that gravy train and a lemonaid stand. Now to get that right cookie recipe den we all set. Rekon who want to go too.
> Been every where but the 'lectrick chair, seen everything but the wind. But this beats all. Sssssssssssss.



i been to 4 state fairs, 3 national fairs, 2 goat ropins , a ........ Well Ive seed lots but this beats em all to ribbons it do 

evenin Trapdaddy


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fat n sassy. How bout you Sis?


Same here   


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Evening Mrs Snowy
> 
> Howdy!


Hey AJ 


Hankus said:


> \/   \/   \/  \/   \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  3 sheets 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening folks!!............A little slow to respond watching a good movie


Evenin Mitch 


Jeff C. said:


> Dang...nite Keebs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haaaaaaaaaay Jeffieshmoo 


OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmmm......


Hi Sista!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well wow wee chatterboxes,  Got that gravy train and a lemonaid stand. Now to get that right cookie recipe den we all set. Rekon who want to go too.
> Been every where but the 'lectrick chair, seen everything but the wind. But this beats all. Sssssssssssss.



Evenin Craig!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

I know there are the occasional pervs on here. But do they allow perv mod stawkers??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

mebbe 4


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know there are the occasional pervs on here. But do they allow perv mod stawkers??



yes

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2011)

time fer a nap. hope i come to in time fer eatin tomorow


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> mebbe 4



  well we know ya aint one o' dem quitters


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well wow wee chatterboxes,  Got that gravy train and a lemonaid stand. Now to get that right cookie recipe den we all set. Rekon who want to go too.
> Been every where but the 'lectrick chair, seen everything but the wind. But this beats all. Sssssssssssss.



I think I've been there a time or two....maybe I was dreamin' Eveinin HT!!!



Hankus said:


> i been to 4 state fairs, 3 national fairs, 2 goat ropins , a ........ Well Ive seed lots but this beats em all to ribbons it do
> 
> evenin Trapdaddy







SnowHunter said:


> Same here
> 
> Hey AJ
> 
> ...



Hello SweetSnowyFarmGal



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know there are the occasional pervs on here. But do they allow perv mod stawkers??



Perv Mod Stawkers....No Way!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Sista!



Hey Sista!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know there are the occasional pervs on here. But do they allow perv mod stawkers??



Yes, apparently so...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Mitch


Evening Snowy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> time fer a nap. hope i come to in time fer eatin tomorow



Nite Drankster....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, apparently so...


 
You got your pepper spray ready?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Turnin out the lights....Nite y'all


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got your pepper spray ready?




I don't need pepper spray.....I just bought 2 new knives at Smoky Mountain Knife Works....and the 9mm is a given.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't need pepper spray.....I just bought 2 new knives at Smoky Mountain Knife Works....and the 9mm is a given.


 
You is a bad Mamma Jamma....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> i been to 4 state fairs, 3 national fairs, 2 goat ropins , a ........ Well Ive seed lots but this beats em all to ribbons it do
> 
> evenin Trapdaddy


Hey Hankcephus, yep and i had all my shots too.  Shot fer dis, shot fo dat. Sssshooo was good.



SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Craig!


Hi there Snowster. Bet ya'll had a great time up yonder. Hey i been in an out a snackin an stuff. All good.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't need pepper spray.....I just bought 2 new knives at Smoky Mountain Knife Works....and the 9mm is a given.


I like pepper spray on my mustard greens. Got lots of knives from them smokey mt boys.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Turnin out the lights....Nite y'all


Nite Jeff. Don't forget that dinner offer an have a good night bud.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 3, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nite Jeff. Don't forget that dinner offer an have a good night bud.



Night folks!!

Craig I ain't forgot your offer........If I ever get over your way!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Night Mitch. Night GON..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night folks!!
> 
> Craig I ain't forgot your offer........If I ever get over your way!!


Well, we see ya for now there Mitch. Ya'll be good an remember that pepper spray on ye greens. 
 Nite.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, we see ya for now there Mitch. Ya'll be good an remember that pepper spray on ye greens.
> Nite.



Better than hot sauce?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2011)

Monday has snuck up on us.  Time to rise and drink coffee can you smell that smell?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

I hear Skynyrd a playin


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 3, 2011)

Good Morning folks.  time to hit the bricks again and start this new year off right.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2011)

Morning Hankus and RM.  Beginning to wonder if the world had stopped and let me off.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Hankus and RM.  Beginning to wonder if the world had stopped and let me off.



Naw not yet


Mornin RM


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Morning peeps!
Time for some coffee....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mornin' Yall. Back to work for a few days then it is down to Albany to chase after some piggies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall. Back to work for a few days then it is down to Albany to chase after some piggies.


 
Watch out for the stray MP-5 fire...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

I am dressed and awake and sitting at my desk.............. isn't that ENOUGH?!?!?!?














 Hi ya'll!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Mernin' folks....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I am dressed and awake and sitting at my desk.............. isn't that ENOUGH?!?!?!?


 I'm sure you're fellow employee's appreciate the fact that you are dressed while sitting at your desk..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure you're fellow employee's appreciate the fact that you are dressed while sitting at your desk..


  I'm up, I'm dressed, I'm at work............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' folks....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



When is da DR. appointment???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> When is da DR. appointment???


 IDKY


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> IDKY



uh uhh....Little miss priss!!!!  Ain't takin NO whippins from YOU on this matter, where do you think I copped this attitude


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> uh uhh....Little miss priss!!!!  Ain't takin NO whippins from YOU on this matter, where do you think I copped this attitude


 
Don't say "copped". PBradley will be in here with guns blazin'....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> uh uhh....Little miss priss!!!!  Ain't takin NO whippins from YOU on this matter, where do you think I copped this attitude









 "LITTLE MISS PRISS"  PRICELESS!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ok, ok, I did check with the boss (his wife is my P.A. that I go to) she is at work this week, I will be calling & making an appointment sometime today.......... ok??
littlemisspriss


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't say "copped". PBradley will be in here with guns blazin'....


Ya think if he'd been born a few years earlier he'd been the first in line with the hippy movement?!?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Morning all, i hope everyone had a safe and happy new years. 2011 Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't say "copped". PBradley will be in here with guns blazin'....



 Oh Yeah.....my bad I forgot about his UNDERCOVER abilities 



Keebs said:


> "LITTLE MISS PRISS"  PRICELESS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I been wantin to call you that for a long time now

  Sometimes, you just gotta go get some med's...


----------



## Krickit (Jan 3, 2011)

Morning and Happy New Year, drivelers!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya think if he'd been born a few years earlier he'd been the first in line with the hippy movement?!?!?


 
Without a doubt.



Krickit said:


> Morning and Happy New Year, drivelers!!


 
Mernin, Ms. Krickit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all, i hope everyone had a safe and happy new years. 2011 Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Krickit said:


> Morning and Happy New Year, drivelers!!



Mornin' and HNY to you both!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all, i hope everyone had a safe and happy new years. 2011 Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Hey Neighbor, same to ya!!



Jeff C. said:


> Oh Yeah.....my bad I forgot about his UNDERCOVER abilities
> 
> 
> 
> ...













I know, but from what I'm hearing meds ain't touching this mess, so I hate to throw away good money on a doc visit if nothing will make it better....... But I'm going, I'm going, don't rush me!! 



Krickit said:


> Morning and Happy New Year, drivelers!!


GREAT Picture of you two!!!!!!!!!  Happy New Year, Girlie!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Without a doubt.









 (me too but for different reasons..............)


----------



## Krickit (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin, Ms. Krickit.



How are you this fine Monday morning?


----------



## Krickit (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GREAT Picture of you two!!!!!!!!!  Happy New Year, Girlie!!



Thanks!! Jamie's boss took that week before last at their Christmas dinner.   Those eyes are great, aren't they?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> (me too but for different reasons..............)


 Well, the pretty colors are fun to look at on occasion..



Krickit said:


> How are you this fine Monday morning?


 
Doin good. Looks like your man had an awesome New Years experience. He didn't take you with him???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Neighbor, same to ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know...I prefer to let it run it's course, keeps the immune system at the ready, but sometimes that's what's needed, for the 'KNOCK-OUT' punch.

I'm goin' on the road next weekend and the following(long hrs and sleep deprived), and mixin' it up with about 200 other folks that are out there for 50 wks a year traveling so I'm KNOCKIN on WOOD


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, the pretty colors are fun to look at on occasion..
> 
> 
> 
> Doin good. Looks like your man had an awesome New Years experience. He didn't take you with him???




I'm color blind


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Thanks!! Jamie's boss took that week before last at their Christmas dinner.   Those eyes are great, aren't they?


 Both sets of  them!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, the pretty colors are fun to look at on occasion..


well, that too, but think more along the lines of burning things................................ 




Jeff C. said:


> I know...I prefer to let it run it's course, keeps the immune system at the ready, but sometimes that's what's needed, for the 'KNOCK-OUT' punch.
> 
> I'm goin' on the road next weekend and the following(long hrs and sleep deprived), and mixin' it up with about 200 other folks that are out there for 50 wks a year traveling so I'm KNOCKIN on WOOD


Start NOW on your Vit. C and get some Air Borne and keep plenty of that hand sanitizer with you as well!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Both sets of  them!!
> 
> 
> well, that too, but think more along the lines of burning things................................
> ...



That's the recipe....sounds like you have been there. They keep all that on hand for everyone there, free for the taking


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well good morning all you happy campers!
How's the workplace treating ya'll?
Guess where I am?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well good morning all you happy campers!
> How's the workplace treating ya'll?
> Guess where I am?



Mornin' cough it up


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' cough it up



Why I'm sitting at my computer!

At home....in my underwear... with a beer!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the recipe....sounds like you have been there. They keep all that on hand for everyone there, free for the taking


Good Deal!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Well good morning all you happy campers!
> How's the workplace treating ya'll?
> Guess where I am?


*Duh* I can tell just from your cheezy grin!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Why I'm sitting at my computer!
> 
> At home....in my underwear... with a beer!


_*T*M*I*!!!!!
*_that's just plain mean rubbing it in!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

HOLY COW !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Why I'm sitting at my computer!
> 
> At home....in my underwear... with a beer!



speaking of eyes  


oh my eyes my eyes.


----------



## Krickit (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doin good. Looks like your man had an awesome New Years experience. He didn't take you with him???



I wanted to go until I heard it was going to rain, and I don't do well in the rain. I might melt  



Keebs said:


> Both sets of  them!!



Aww thanks!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Why I'm sitting at my computer!
> 
> At home....in my underwear... with a beer!



That's my boy


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!
> 
> 
> *Duh* I can tell just from your cheezy grin!!
> ...



Mean?
There ain't a mean bone in my boney body!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Krickit said:


> I wanted to go until I heard it was going to rain, and I don't do well in the rain. I might melt


 
Ohhhh, so you're one of those kind of women huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mean?
> There ain't a mean bone in my boney body!


It's my first day back at work since the day before Christmas Eve, I woke up sick Christmas Eve, been coughing & hacking since and here you Prance in here talking 'bout being at home, on the computer, in your BVD's with a Beer no less!!  Yeah, that's being a tease in my book!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhh, so you're one of those kind of women huh?



She shore seems to think so don't she 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's my first day back at work since the day before Christmas Eve, I woke up sick Christmas Eve, been coughing & hacking since and here you Prance in here talking 'bout being at home, on the computer, in your BVD's with a Beer no less!!  Yeah, that's being a tease in my book!!



Wanna pic?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's my first day back at work since the day before Christmas Eve, I woke up sick Christmas Eve, been coughing & hacking since and here you Prance in here talking 'bout being at home, on the computer, in your BVD's with a Beer no less!!  Yeah, that's being a tease in my book!!



Chuck prancin   Is this like a fairy prance or a manly prance 


Its a fairy prance   Everybody know they ain't no manly way to prance


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Wanna pic?



Qwik band him fer we goes blinded


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 3, 2011)

Mawnin', driveleers!  Is there a prize for being the last to post in a driveler thread? Maybe something along the lines of an all-inclusive trip to the Bahamas? [I hate cold weather!]


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Chuck prancin   Is this like a fairy prance or a manly prance
> 
> 
> Its a fairy prance   Everybody know they ain't no manly way to prance



She was using the feminine choice of words.

I was thinking more like "striding" in!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Wanna pic?


You still got my digits............. 



Hankus said:


> Chuck prancin   Is this like a fairy prance or a manly prance
> 
> 
> Its a fairy prance   Everybody know they ain't no manly way to prance


 you still have a lot to learn oh young one.............. 



Hankus said:


> Qwik band him fer we goes blinded


 then close yur eyes............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Mawnin', driveleers! Is there a prize for being the last to post in a driveler thread? Maybe something along the lines of an all-inclusive trip to the Bahamas? [I hate cold weather!]


 
Sure bro'!!! It's the same prize that was given out for the person guessing the date of the first freezing temp in LaGrange...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Mawnin', driveleers!  Is there a prize for being the last to post in a driveler thread? Maybe something along the lines of an all-inclusive trip to the Bahamas? [I hate cold weather!]


We could arrange *something* for you, Dave!!



chuckb7718 said:


> She was using the feminine choice of words.
> 
> I was thinking more like "striding" in!


 I thought it was "Strut"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> then close yur eyes............


 
Nuh uhhh. I wanna see if he looks as good in a leopard skin thong as Quack does..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh. I wanna see if he looks as good in a leopard skin thong as Quack does..



Nobody looks as good in leopard print as Unkle Drankus


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was "Strut"



Strut/stride....bout the same!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh. I wanna see if he looks as good in a leopard skin thong as Quack does..



Not a chance! Quackers prolly won't loan it and he's waayyy better lookin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Strut/stride....bout the same!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance! Quackers prolly won't loan it and he's waayyy better lookin!


 
Well, not to mention, if you stood sideways and stuck out your tongue you'd look like a zipper...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Nobody looks as good in leopard print as Unkle Drankus



Now, while I pride myself on being realistic, your quick as a shot response hurted my feelings!

I gots potential!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Now, while I pride myself on being realistic, your quick as a shot response hurted my feelings!
> 
> I gots potential!


 
No, a capacitor has potential............... and apparently so does the door knob on my back door. The static shock is killing me lately.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, not to mention, if you stood sideways and stuck out your tongue you'd look like a zipper...



Oh now ya'll be thinkin ya'lls funny!!

Ya'll is starting to treat me like BigSteve!

Think I'll just get the dog and my latest Dean Koontz book and curl up on the couch and read.

Dean's never been mean to me!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Now, while I pride myself on being realistic, your quick as a shot response hurted my feelings!
> 
> I gots potential!



You are potentially a candidate for the leopard skin thong contest hosted by MC in a cold drafty alley way in WaCo. It is after all a home field kinda thing


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 3, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Mawnin', driveleers!  Is there a prize for being the last to post in a driveler thread? Maybe something along the lines of an all-inclusive trip to the Bahamas? [I hate cold weather!]


   There sure is...and I can make it happen for ya Dave!   Just say when and you're there!  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure bro'!!! It's the same prize that was given out for the person guessing the date of the first freezing temp in LaGrange...


     I like the Bahama idea personally!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Oh now ya'll be thinkin ya'lls funny!!
> 
> Ya'll is starting to treat me like BigSteve!
> 
> ...


 


Hankus said:


> You are potentially a candidate for the leopard skin thong contest hosted by MC in a cold drafty alley way in WaCo. It is after all a home field kinda thing


 
Well, if BiggSteve enters the contest it's a done deal. Even Quack can't compete with that.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Oh now ya'll be thinkin ya'lls funny!!
> 
> Ya'll is starting to treat me like BigSteve!
> 
> ...



See now yer jus funnin us with that read mumbo jumbo 

It col tho cuz I cint spel werf didly todaie


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if BiggSteve enters the contest it's a done deal. Even Quack can't compete with that.



  my hero has met his match


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Hankus said:


> See now yer jus funnin us with that read mumbo jumbo
> 
> It col tho cuz I cint spel werf didly todaie


 
DawgPound??? Is that you buddy?????


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DawgPound??? Is that you buddy?????



Nop ths b seth


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Oh now ya'll be thinkin ya'lls funny!!
> 
> Ya'll is starting to treat me like BigSteve!
> 
> ...


Aaaawww Chuckiepoo, don't pay them no mind, you know they's just jealous of your physic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Hankus said:


> See now yer jus funnin us with that read mumbo jumbo
> 
> It col tho cuz I cint spel werf didly _*todaie *_


Just today?!?!?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I like the Bahama idea personally!


I read somewhere about all inclusive hunting trips off the coast of Somalia. Guns and ammo included, no limit on Pirates


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww Chuckiepoo, don't pay them no mind, you know they's just jealous of your physic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's it 

No, but it seems to bother me more today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Lunch time , time to go pay the bills for the New year


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hankus said:


> my hero has met his match



No way, bro!
Quackers is way better looking and I'm way trimmer! Between the 2 of us, Steve ain't got a chance!
Let the leopard skin wars commence!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> No way, bro!
> Quackers is way better looking and I'm way trimmer! Between the 2 of us, Steve ain't got a chance!
> Let the leopard skin wars commence!



I like yer confidence chuckb. I think ya jus mite have what it takes


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww Chuckiepoo, don't pay them no mind, you know they's just jealous of your physic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you m'lady!

Bite me boyzzzz!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Thank you m'lady!
> 
> Bite me boyzzzz!


 
Sorry, I'm a nibbler, not a biter..


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We could arrange *something* for you, Dave!!
> 
> 
> I thought it was "Strut"



My multi-quote thingy is broke 

Hugh: _Nobody_ got that date right until after th' fact,so that prize remains unclaimed.

_Brangit,_ Keebs!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I'm a nibbler, not a biter..



Now that's a true ladies man!

Rest of you heathens could learn from that!

Wait a minute....Ain't you s'posed to be at work, Miguel???


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> I read somewhere about all inclusive hunting trips off the coast of Somalia. Guns and ammo included, no limit on Pirates



_Sign me UP!_ Wait a minit..........is it _warm_ there?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 3, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> My multi-quote thingy is broke
> 
> Hugh: _Nobody_ got that date right until after th' fact,so that prize remains unclaimed.
> 
> _Brangit,_ Keebs!



Back off, Preacherman! I seen her first!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Wait a minute....Ain't you s'posed to be at work, Miguel???


 
Work??? What's that???

I've decided that I'm in partial retirement mode. Just without the income to accompany it.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Work??? What's that???



AMEN Brother 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 3, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> _Sign me UP!_ Wait a minit..........is it _warm_ there?



Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> _Sign me UP!_ Wait a minit..........is it _warm_ there?


 
Warm??? Have you seen the tan them pirates have??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Thank you m'lady!
> 
> Bite me boyzzzz!









 careful with some of this bunch, chuckie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






crackerdave said:


> My multi-quote thingy is broke
> 
> Hugh: _Nobody_ got that date right until after th' fact,so that prize remains unclaimed.
> 
> _Brangit,_ Keebs!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I'm a nibbler, not a biter..


OooLaLa..................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OooLaLa..................


Got any ear or neck meat I can use?? (those were the only two I could mention without getting banded)


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got any ear or neck meat I can use?? (those were the only two I could mention without getting banded)


What's our half-way meeting point & I'll let ya know........
wrist, elbow....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What's our half-way meeting point & I'll let ya know........
> wrist, elbow....................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Macon? Locust Grove? Cordele?


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 3, 2011)

hey...........ya bums!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> hey...........ya bums!!


 
Who you callin a bum you skalliwag?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> hey...........ya bums!!


BIIITTTTTEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> hey...........ya bums!!



where


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 3, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Nop ths b seth



idjit


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idjit


Git'em Seth!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idjit



yup


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

slip said:


>









Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

sxc[096t2lk 2[iu25=[069u2[0 c<.AKW]RE3049

fINgER sLIP P  ED


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> sxc[096t2lk 2[iu25=[069u2[0 c<.AKW]RE3049
> 
> fINgER sLIP P  ED



what you just call me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Hankus said:


> what you just call me



You decipher it....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You decipher it....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

cain't hurt me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Gallooppiinggg on thru!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gallooppiinggg on thru!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2011)




----------

